# Liteflux LF2XT (Part 2)



## juplin (May 17, 2009)

I took some beamshots of LF2XT in comparison with LF5XT R2 version this early morning.
LF2XT and LF5XT R2 were powered by eneloop AAA and AA respectively, and both flashlights are under 100% brightness.
Both flashlight heads were 90 cm away from white wall, and the wite balance of camera were set to sun light.
The beamshots of LF2XT are always in the left, and the beamshots of LF5XT R2 are always in the right, under three exposure values 0, -1 and -2 respectively.
Pressing the small pictures will link you to the larger sized pictures.
EV = 0


 



EV = -1


 



EV = -2


----------



## juplin (May 17, 2009)

@HighLumens
As I mentioned,the hotspot can only be "slightly"adjusted, that can't be distinctly identified in the beamshots.Therefore, I decide not to provide the beamshot of my tuned version with slightly larger hotspot.
@lumen_eater 
Regarding thermal management, I don't have precise thermometer to measure the surface temperature of the LF2XT tube. But under 100% brightness of 10440 Li-ion, one minute after turn-on, I can feel warm in the head portion, and three minutes after turn-on, I can feel hot in the head portion and feel warm in the tail portion. This imply the thermal conduction path of LF2XT is OK.


----------



## clintb (May 17, 2009)

Wow, the color of the LF2XT looks really nice. I, too, have the R2 LF5XT and got lucky with a good tint that's fairly neutral, but I'm liking the LF2XT.

Can't wait!


----------



## Paul6ppca (May 17, 2009)

Thanks for all the time and beamshots!


----------



## matrixshaman (May 17, 2009)

juplin, thanks again for the pics and beamshots. That looks like a very nice tint on the LF2XT. Do you know about what percent of brightness each light was at? Or did you try to get them to roughly the same brightness for the pictures? When running on Li-Ions how would you compare the brightness of the LF2XT to the LF5XT? What I'm asking is to make a guess of the percentage of brightness that the 2XT is to the 5XT or are the close to the same when on maximum? I'll be buying one for sure - Liteflux needs to now be figured in to my annual budget :laughing:


----------



## juplin (May 17, 2009)

matrixshaman said:


> juplin, thanks again for the pics and beamshots. That looks like a very nice tint on the LF2XT. Do you know about what percent of brightness each light was at? Or did you try to get them to roughly the same brightness for the pictures? When running on Li-Ions how would you compare the brightness of the LF2XT to the LF5XT? What I'm asking is to make a guess of the percentage of brightness that the 2XT is to the 5XT or are the close to the same when on maximum? I'll be buying one for sure - Liteflux needs to now be figured in to my annual budget :laughing:


The brightness of LF2XT and LF5XT in the beamshots are 100% powered by eneloop AAA and AA respectively. LF5XT LED is driven at 500mA under 100% brightness of NiMH cell. I don't think LF2XT LED can be driven at that high level, considering the current output ability of AAA NiMH.
While driven by Li-ion, the LED current of LF5XT is set to 800mA at 100% brightness. I suppose 700mA of LED current is a reasonable guess for LF2XT at 100% brightness of Li-ion, but this LED current is still wait for announcement by Liteflux.


----------



## Toaster (May 17, 2009)

Juplin, thanks for taking the time to take all these pics! Do you know if your sample is a 3C or 3D tint bin?


----------



## juplin (May 17, 2009)

Toaster said:


> Juplin, thanks for taking the time to take all these pics! Do you know if your sample is a 3C or 3D tint bin?


According to the designer, the bin is Q4 3C or 3D. I can't identify my sample is 3C or 3D.


----------



## Zeruel (May 17, 2009)

I think it's wrong to show these beamshots......




.... makes me want this light now!
Nice creamy white, thanks, Jup.


----------



## spencer (May 17, 2009)

Looking very good.


----------



## jhc37013 (May 18, 2009)

Looks like a good light but maybe just a little long for a keychain light, the LD01 is about the max length for keychain carry for me.


----------



## Flying Turtle (May 18, 2009)

Mine will be for pocket carry. My L0D currently rides unnoticed. I'm hoping the slightly larger size of the LF2XT won't make a difference. I'll certainly give it a shot. Soon, I hope.

Geoff


----------



## Helmut.G (May 18, 2009)

Those beamshots look great!
I hope they'll be available soon


----------



## DHart (May 18, 2009)

Wow... nice creamy smooth beam (as expected from Liteflux!) and
the nice warm tint as well! This is shaping up to be one fantastic light.

Thanks juplin for all the contributions!


----------



## HighLumens (May 18, 2009)

Thanks so much!!!


----------



## Chao (May 18, 2009)

Thanks juplin, nice beamshots :goodjob:, this new LF2XT looks great!


----------



## Beacon of Light (May 18, 2009)

Thanks for the Beta review. Love the CUI and FUI and the 2 place after the decimal place for voltage testing. Liteflux has a winner on it's hands. 

Wish the emitter was a cooler tint, but who am I to complain when the light has all these features. I just love my LF2 Cree P4, and I'm sure I will love this being a clicky version of that with other improvements.

Is the XP-E Q4 emitter any more efficient than XR-Es?

When is Khoo starting a pre-order thread? I want one after reading all 9 pages of the old thread again.


----------



## bltkmt (May 20, 2009)

Beacon of Light said:


> When is Khoo starting a pre-order thread? I want one after reading all 9 pages of the old thread again.


 
+1


----------



## TITAN1833 (May 20, 2009)

bltkmt said:


> +1


Well why don't we just ask Khoo  email sent :twothumbs


----------



## HighLumens (May 21, 2009)

TITAN1833 said:


> Well why don't we just ask Khoo  email sent :twothumbs


 :thumbsup: Thanks!

Can't wait to see his sale thread!


----------



## travelinman (May 21, 2009)

Drat! I understand Liteflux is releasing them today! My M20 is still in the mail and I promised myself I wouldn't buy another light until I had the M20 in hand.


----------



## wingnutLP (May 21, 2009)

travelinman said:


> Drat! I understand Liteflux is releasing them today!



Their site still says coming soon 

Is there a sales thread yet?


----------



## TITAN1833 (May 21, 2009)

wingnutLP said:


> Their site still says coming soon
> 
> Is there a sales thread yet?


No! not yet but! we've learned to be patient on CPF :naughty: could be soon though


----------



## wingnutLP (May 21, 2009)

TITAN1833 said:


> we've learned to be patient on CPF



That's news to me 


I want this light NOW!!


----------



## vermeire (May 21, 2009)

wingnutLP said:


> I want this light NOW!!



ME TOO!!! And I'm not a flashoholic....


----------



## Bimmerboy (May 21, 2009)

vermeire said:


> ME TOO!!! And I'm not a flashoholic....


LOL!

I also think this light is going to be _that_ good.


----------



## Bullzeyebill (May 21, 2009)

Bimmerboy said:


> LOL!
> 
> I also think this light is going to be _that_ good.



Hi John, this new LF2XT is going to have to be some light to beat out my MJP Extreme III AAA light, though I can certainly see some advantage using the XP-E with its higher flux, compared to the Rebel 100 in my Extreme III. 

Bill


----------



## LED Cool (May 21, 2009)

LiteFlux just needs a little bit of time to implement a few recommendations (from the beta testers) to enhance user experience of LF2XT. all i can say is, it is coming very soon. how soon? i would say within this Month. 
patience my friends! :twothumbs


----------



## Flying Turtle (May 21, 2009)

Thanks for the update. I'm happy to wait for a "finished product". Glad LiteFlux will not rush a new light out the door before they are satisfied that we will be satisfied. 

Geoff


----------



## Burgess (May 21, 2009)

Thank you for the report, Khoo. :thumbsup:



Don't worry . . . .


We CPF'ers are *always *patient !




_


----------



## Kilovolt (May 22, 2009)

Thanks Khoo, looking forward to this new exciting light!


----------



## mr.snakeman (May 22, 2009)

Thanks for the update Khoo. When will you start the sales thread on the market place? Prices? Options? Please advise!


----------



## Frenchyled (May 22, 2009)

LED Cool said:


> LiteFlux just needs a little bit of time to implement a few recommendations (from the beta testers) to enhance user experience of LF2XT. all i can say is, it is coming very soon. how soon? i would say within this Month.
> patience my friends! :twothumbs




Hello Khoo...thank you for this information 

Flashaholics are often patient (not always  ), for example, I have waited my T1A Titan for 14 month


----------



## TooManyGizmos (May 22, 2009)

Quote : "Land of Cheese, Frogs and wine" ........



Is that a favorite meal ................... or what ?

.


----------



## Beacon of Light (May 22, 2009)

Thanks Khoo for the heads up. Looking forward to another order through you once it's available. 

So what are the differences between XR-E and XP-E emitters? Runtime differences?


----------



## Sir Lightalot (May 22, 2009)

The die is pretty much the same, just different packaging. They are binned the same too so Q4 XP-E = Q4 XR-E.


----------



## KuKu427 (May 22, 2009)

I actually called them this Friday about when the LF2XT will be available, they said the same thing they said last week. "Maybe sometime next week" :mecry:


----------



## Bimmerboy (May 22, 2009)

Bullzeyebill said:


> Hi John, this new LF2XT is going to have to be some light to beat out my MJP Extreme III AAA light, though I can certainly see some advantage using the XP-E with its higher flux, compared to the Rebel 100 in my Extreme III.



It's interesting you bring that up because, as a side note, I was hoping to see the LF2XT's emitter mounted directly to a heatsink, taking advantage of the XP-E's electrically neutral base. I don't recall seeing pics of the emitter mounting in the Extreme III, or the LF2X anywhere, and wonder if they're also on a board. Anyone know offhand?

Khoo or Liteflux - Could you tell us if the XP-E is soldered to the board, and if there's thermal grease or epoxy between board and heatsink?


----------



## HighLumens (May 23, 2009)

Guys, do you think the LF2X diffuser would fit the LF2XT?

Just wondering, i'll probably use the cap used by juplin..


----------



## Flying Turtle (May 23, 2009)

I think the LF2XT is a wider light. But, you might be able to warm up the diffuser and stretch it over the bezel without cracking it. I've used this technique on other plastic diffuser caps.

Geoff


----------



## Paul6ppca (May 23, 2009)

I was looking for info on cree XPE
found this pic and wanted to share. seems very exciting,I am looking forward to the warm tint.


----------



## lumen_eater (May 23, 2009)

Will th lf2xt have an locater flash ? would be awesome. i just lost my l0D while walking the dog :shakeheadif it would have had an locater flash i could just Waite till it gets dark and search for it ...:candle:


----------



## TITAN1833 (May 23, 2009)

lumen_eater said:


> Will th lf2xt have an locater flash ? would be awesome. i just lost my l0D while walking the dog :shakeheadif it would have had an locater flash i could just Waite till it gets dark and search for it ...:candle:


I'm not 100% sure but! if it's the same as the LF3XT I think so,the only problem I can see with the locator flash is:if you drop it and it lands head first in dirt then it would be rendered useless,I would suggest securing it with a lanyard or similar


----------



## StandardBattery (May 23, 2009)

lumen_eater said:


> Will th lf2xt have an locater flash ? would be awesome. i just lost my l0D while walking the dog :shakeheadif it would have had an locater flash i could just Waite till it gets dark and search for it ...:candle:


 
When it gets Dark get a big light and look for it, if the bezel is at all visible the reflection should be very noticeable. If you don't find it, either someone found it first, or a locator would likely not have helped either.

Good Luck!


----------



## travelinman (May 23, 2009)

Mr. Snakeman....As for price, they are going to be $56.95 (same as the LF2X) at Elite according to the email I got.


----------



## lumen_eater (May 23, 2009)

i tried that with my tk20 ..sadly i didn't found it (a lot of grass made it hard to search) i guess some one found it first or i didn't lost it where i thought i did :mecry: well anyway back to topic : i had a look at the flow chart again and it seems like its going to have a locator :twothumbs


----------



## StandardBattery (May 24, 2009)

travelinman said:


> Mr. Snakeman....As for price, they are going to be $56.95 (same as the LF2X) at Elite according to the email I got.


 
I hope that's true, or they are lower, I was thinking they would be about 10% higher based on previous price comments in this thread. Can't wait I really think this one might be able to replace my NT 120P for edc which is often too big, and summer is here and that means less pockets and lighter travel. So I think I'll be using the P1D, or LF2XT, as my edc for the summer. I'll probably have an L0D handy as well.


----------



## tygger (May 24, 2009)

lumen_eater said:


> Will th lf2xt have an locater flash ? would be awesome. i just lost my l0D while walking the dog :shakeheadif it would have had an locater flash i could just Waite till it gets dark and search for it ...:candle:



Why not mount a search and rescue effort? I'm sure some CPF'ers in the area would be more than happy to help out, especially if its finders keepers. :naughty:


----------



## travelinman (May 24, 2009)

StandardBattery said:


> I hope that's true, or they are lower, I was thinking they would be about 10% higher based on previous price comments in this thread. Can't wait I really think this one might be able to replace my NT 120P for edc which is often too big, and summer is here and that means less pockets and lighter travel. So I think I'll be using the P1D, or LF2XT, as my edc for the summer. I'll probably have an L0D handy as well.




That's what my email said, also they were being released (whatever that means) last Thursday and on their way to the distributors by next week (that means this week).


----------



## lumen_eater (May 25, 2009)

> Why not mount a search and rescue effort? I'm sure some CPF'ers in the area would be more than happy to help out, especially if its finders keepers. :naughty:


 well if you want you can come over ^^ but it might be a long way (im from germany) :nana:


----------



## HighLumens (May 25, 2009)

travelinman said:


> also they were being released (whatever that means) last Thursday and on their way to the distributors by next week (that means this week).


 :devil::devil::devil:


----------



## Zeruel (May 25, 2009)

:ironic: ... I think Avenger is catching up. Pic of the light is up.


----------



## davidt1 (May 25, 2009)

Alright, another choice! The more the better. Whichever is shorter will probably get my money.


----------



## TITAN1833 (May 25, 2009)

Well my minds made up after using the LF3XT for awhile "what a fantastic light it is too" I wonder which one my money will go on on :devil: all I can tell you is it will have the number 2 in there somewhere


----------



## Zeruel (May 25, 2009)

TITAN1833 said:


> Well my minds made up after using the LF3XT for awhile "what a fantastic light it is too" I wonder which one my money will go on on :devil: all I can tell you is it will have the number 2 in there somewhere



Well, my mind is made up. I'll still follow the golden rule. :naughty:


----------



## TITAN1833 (May 25, 2009)

Zeruel said:


> Well, my mind is made up. I'll still follow the golden rule. :naughty:


----------



## StandardBattery (May 25, 2009)

Zeruel said:


> Well, my mind is made up. I'll still follow the golden rule. :naughty:


 
Ya can't go wrong if you follow the golden rule. ...but 


I'm lucky because I'm not looking for a keychain light, my order is in as soon as I get the email that they are available. _Watch B/S/T for fund raising events._


----------



## Beacon of Light (May 25, 2009)

I thought the golden rule on CPF was to "buy both"  

Is this still the case?


----------



## TITAN1833 (May 25, 2009)

Beacon of Light said:


> I thought the golden rule on CPF was to "buy both"
> 
> Is this still the case?


Yes! but with one addition,leave room to buy a couple more for back up :laughing:


----------



## Beacon of Light (May 25, 2009)

Buy several for friends/family/1 or 2 backups for self.

That better?


----------



## davidt1 (May 25, 2009)

It doesn't look like the new Avenger can tail stand . Back to the LF2XT.


----------



## adnj (May 27, 2009)

I'm still waiting with baited breathe.

I decided to lighten the load in my EDC rotation. I need an AAA to replace my CR123 lights. My Ra feels too big.


----------



## HighLumens (May 27, 2009)

how are you going to carry it? I ask everybody is going to buy it...

I don't want to scratch the anodizing so I would prefer not to carry it on the keychain..


----------



## Flying Turtle (May 27, 2009)

I expect to be carrying it in a front pocket, by itself, or clipped in pocket if it seems too heavy/bulky. 

Geoff


----------



## TITAN1833 (May 27, 2009)

I may try" if it's small enough" to hang it from my ear :devil:

J/K on that but! I think to start a neck chain comes to mind with a quick release attachment,if I get fed up with that then it'll be clipped to my shirt/trouser pocket :thumbsup:


----------



## StandardBattery (May 27, 2009)

I expect to clip it in a pocket, 80-90% of the time it will be a cargo pocket. I hope it works out, if so it will be EDC.


----------



## davidt1 (May 27, 2009)

In my wallet like this:


----------



## Zeruel (May 27, 2009)

davidt1 said:


> In my wallet like this:



How did you manage to roll all your dollar notes, credit cards and coins into that Solitaire?


----------



## Thujone (May 27, 2009)

HighLumens said:


> how are you going to carry it? I ask everybody is going to buy it...
> 
> I don't want to scratch the anodizing so I would prefer not to carry it on the keychain..




It's not a shelf queen... Just use it and enjoy the wear on the light as a sign of the times the light has gotten you through. Even LF's black HA holds up very well, the nat should do even better.


----------



## DHart (May 27, 2009)

I'm going to drop mine in my left front jeans pocket, with just a tube of lip balm to keep it company. That's where my current EDC (LD01) rides. And where my former EDC (Romisen RC-C3 Q5 - an RCR123 light) once resided.


----------



## mudman cj (May 27, 2009)

Bullzeyebill said:


> Hi John, this new LF2XT is going to have to be some light to beat out my MJP Extreme III AAA light, though I can certainly see some advantage using the XP-E with its higher flux, compared to the Rebel 100 in my Extreme III.
> 
> Bill



How do you figure the XP-E has higher flux than a Rebel 100? They both have a 1mm die size, both are rated at a minimum of 100 lumens at 350mA (using Q4 flux bin for XP-E), and the Rebel can go to higher current levels. :thinking:


----------



## Bullzeyebill (May 27, 2009)

mudman cj said:


> How do you figure the XP-E has higher flux than a Rebel 100? They both have a 1mm die size, both are rated at a minimum of 100 lumens at 350mA (using Q4 flux bin for XP-E), and the Rebel can go to higher current levels. :thinking:



Gee C.J. you probably have me on that one. I was working from memory, not good I guess. The originally planned R2 would have had higher flux, but not that much over the Rebel 100. I am sort of partial to my MJP Extreme III. My apologies for my information error.

Bill


----------



## mudman cj (May 27, 2009)

Sorry Bill. I wasn't trying to make you look bad - just trying to keep the comparison accurate. I too really like my Extreme III (now with neutral Rebel 100), but I am still interested in the LF2XT because of the clicky and potentially the UI as well. This is one of those lights for which I will read some reviews before purchasing though because the Extreme III may still be the better light for me.


----------



## Bullzeyebill (May 27, 2009)

mudman cj said:


> Sorry Bill. I wasn't trying to make you look bad - just trying to keep the comparison accurate. I too really like my Extreme III (now with neutral Rebel 100), but I am still interested in the LF2XT because of the clicky and potentially the UI as well. This is one of those lights for which I will read some reviews before purchasing though because the Extreme III may still be the better light for me.



+1.

Bill


----------



## TITAN1833 (May 28, 2009)

Zeruel said:


> How did you manage to roll all your dollar notes, credit cards and coins into that Solitaire?


 :laughing: maybe he used all the cards and notes to get that solitaire


----------



## travelinman (May 28, 2009)

I just got a heads up.....There's going to be a one week delay in shipping of the lf2xt, evidently some recommendations of the beta testers are going to be implimented, no word on what they are.


----------



## vermeire (May 28, 2009)

travelinman said:


> I just got a heads up.....There's going to be a one week delay in shipping of the lf2xt, evidently some recommendations of the beta testers are going to be implimented, no word on what they are.


Another week?? Or the week we already heard about? So much for the first week of May. Course I'd also rather have a light that has all the bugs worked out and not have to go through any sort of recall. Might be starting to get a little impatient though. If I had anything else on my EDC list that I could afford right now I'd push this off, but it truly is the only thing I want right now.


----------



## Zeruel (May 28, 2009)

Ah hah! That'll be probably about the same time as Avenger then.


----------



## h2oflyer (May 28, 2009)

It will probably have a finicky switch like the LF3XT. Go for class...get an MJP Extreme III with a Rebel 100 and run it on 10440. Size does matter.

Walter


----------



## DHart (May 28, 2009)

h2oflyer said:


> It will probably have a finicky switch like the LF3XT. Go for class...get an MJP Extreme III with a Rebel 100 and run it on 10440. Size does matter.
> 
> Walter



THe LF3XT has a great switch! I love it. I'd be plenty happy having the same switch in the LF2XT.


----------



## adnj (May 28, 2009)

Early May becomes Early June but at least someone is incorporating beta tester results. I will buy this light to replace the L0D that I lost.


----------



## Beacon of Light (May 29, 2009)

One month delay is worth it. We definitely learned the pitfalls of announcing / releasing a light too early ie. the Nitecore EZAA


----------



## TITAN1833 (May 29, 2009)

h2oflyer said:


> It will probably have a finicky switch like the LF3XT. Go for class...get an MJP Extreme III with a Rebel 100 and run it on 10440. Size does matter.
> 
> Walter


Nah twisty UI's are a big pain IMO,and who said you can't run 10440 in the LF2XT


----------



## adnj (May 29, 2009)

I am already shopping for 10440 LiIons and a charger for my briefcase. Too bad AW's Nano AAA package is sold out and never coming back.


----------



## TITAN1833 (May 29, 2009)

adnj said:


> I am already shopping for 10440 LiIons and a charger for my briefcase. Too bad AW's Nano AAA package is sold out and never coming back.


Yep too bad  we'll have to put our heads together and come up with a good 10440 LiIon and charger package,I'm sure there are some out there,that said AW still does 10440's :twothumbs


----------



## DHart (May 29, 2009)

guys... I just bought a Nano AAA charger from e-tronics. Looks like they still have some left in stock. Get yours now if you want one. Soon, I guess, they will be no more.


----------



## adnj (May 29, 2009)

+1 on a new 10440 charger battery combo. I really want something that will travel well. Anyone seen a USB charger for LiIon? That would be useful for me.

B&H has one for NiMH, maybe they can win me back as a customer with a small, 2-slot, USB plug-in 10440 charger just for us at CPF. I don't want anyone out there smoking NiMH batteries by accident.


----------



## HighLumens (May 29, 2009)

Thujone said:


> It's not a shelf queen... Just use it and enjoy the wear on the light as a sign of the times the light has gotten you through. Even LF's black HA holds up very well, the nat should do even better.


Uhm, you are convincing me lovecpf



adnj said:


> I am already shopping for 10440 LiIons and a charger for my briefcase. Too bad AW's Nano AAA package is sold out and never coming back.


I'm looking for AAA LSD but it seems no one sells them in my area:shakehead... do you think I could ask khoo to include a pack of AAA LSD (Eneloop) with my LF2XT:naughty:? Of course I'd pay him for the extra service..


----------



## matrixshaman (May 29, 2009)

In getting ready for the LF2XT release I went 10400 charger shopping recently. I already had a handful of 10440's but my only way of charging them was fairly Mickey Mouse and difficult. So I found this very affordable ~ $5 charger on DX which arrived recently. Seems DX is getting quicker in shipping - anyway I threw a discharged 10440 on it and it charged a while. Never got hot and after I noticed a green light I pulled it (not sure how long it was green) and it measured 4.11 volts. So it does not seem to be overcharging which is always my biggest concern on these chargers. Anything between 4.10 volt and 4.15 volts is IMO ideal. The really cool thing is it charges 3.6V CR123A, 14500, 18650, 32600, etc lithium batteries AND Recharges 1.2V AA/AAA, 9V 6F22 Ni-MH/NiCD batteries all for under $6 shipped. Even comes in a nice carded plastic package. This one


----------



## adnj (May 30, 2009)

I am interested in a package deal - Nice, small charger, two or three batteries and the light.


----------



## HighLumens (May 30, 2009)

adnj said:


> I am interested in a packaage deal - Nice, small charger, two or three batteries and the light.


 nice idea but how much would it cost then? and what kind of batteries are you speaking about? LSD or 10440?

personally I need this extra service because I can't find the LSD here(and don't want to use normal rechargeable) but I already have the charger..


----------



## hazna (May 30, 2009)

I'm sure you could probably buy LSD batteries online.

http://www.dealextreme.com/details.dx/sku.8980

These are LSD, just not eneloop branded. Delivery is included the price.


----------



## HighLumens (May 31, 2009)

Thanks for the link, but I'd prefer to buy my LiteFlux and the batteries together so I don't have to buy too many times on the internet (I'm not used to buying things on the net :thinking.


----------



## TITAN1833 (May 31, 2009)

matrixshaman said:


> In getting ready for the LF2XT release I went 10400 charger shopping recently. I already had a handful of 10440's but my only way of charging them was fairly Mickey Mouse and difficult. So I found this very affordable ~ $5 charger on DX which arrived recently. Seems DX is getting quicker in shipping - anyway I threw a discharged 10440 on it and it charged a while. Never got hot and after I noticed a green light I pulled it (not sure how long it was green) and it measured 4.11 volts. So it does not seem to be overcharging which is always my biggest concern on these chargers. Anything between 4.10 volt and 4.15 volts is IMO ideal. The really cool thing is it charges 3.6V CR123A, 14500, 18650, 32600, etc lithium batteries AND Recharges 1.2V AA/AAA, 9V 6F22 Ni-MH/NiCD batteries all for under $6 shipped. Even comes in a nice carded plastic package. This one


Hey! shaman can I ask why you choose that charger and not this one? thanks :thumbsup:


----------



## hazna (May 31, 2009)

HighLumens said:


> Thanks for the link, but I'd prefer to buy my LiteFlux and the batteries together so I don't have to buy too many times on the internet (I'm not used to buying things on the net :thinking.



Don't be afraid to use the net! Just do things safely, keep your computer protected. If a dealer does sell something, you'll need to find another source. 

Btw the price of those DX batteries is pretty good, and also there have quite a few positive reviews on them.


----------



## wapkil (May 31, 2009)

TITAN1833 said:


> Hey! shaman can I ask why you choose that charger and not this one? thanks :thumbsup:



The HG-103W9V that matrixshaman bought does not use the correct CC/CV charging algorithm but at least it shouldn't try to slowly kill your batteries by overcharging them, like the TR-001 would. You can compare the TR-001 description in this thread with my measurements in this one.


----------



## TITAN1833 (May 31, 2009)

wapkil said:


> The HG-103W9V that matrixshaman bought does not use the correct CC/CV charging algorithm but at least it shouldn't try to slowly kill your batteries by overcharging them, like the TR-001 would. You can compare the TR-001 description in this thread with my measurements in this one.


Thanks,so are you saying the sku-14885 is the better of the two :twothumbs


----------



## wapkil (May 31, 2009)

TITAN1833 said:


> Thanks,so are you saying the sku-14885 is the better of the two :twothumbs



I'd say it's not as bad. It's absurd that there are so many consumer chargers out there, yet none of them uses the correct charging method for smaller batteries. I could buy a good hobby chargers, chose sku.14885 instead but will probably have to end up building my own charger


----------



## h2oflyer (May 31, 2009)

My schultze tops out my 10440's at 4.14 V every time. 

Walter


----------



## wapkil (May 31, 2009)

h2oflyer said:


> My schultze tops out my 10440's at 4.14 V every time.



Yup, Schultze chargers are great but they are hobby chargers. My rant was about lack of of good consumer chargers - simple and cheap ones. All that is required to build one should be a dedicated IC (maybe $2 worth) a few resistors and capacitors...


----------



## matrixshaman (May 31, 2009)

TITAN1833 said:


> Hey! shaman can I ask why you choose that charger and not this one? thanks :thumbsup:



Oh mostly 'cause it was 35.2% cheaper :laughing: and charges NiMH also. I've got other chargers that do everything except the 10440 so I didn't really need another Trustfire.


----------



## matrixshaman (May 31, 2009)

wapkil said:


> Yup, Schultze chargers are great but they are hobby chargers. My rant was about lack of of good consumer chargers - simple and cheap ones. All that is required to build one should be a dedicated IC (maybe $2 worth) a few resistors and capacitors...



Totally agree - I've built my own chargers and power supplies from scratch in the past and there is nothing in most chargers that should cost $300 to $500 plus just for a good charging circuit.


----------



## Zeruel (May 31, 2009)

On topic please?


----------



## HighLumens (May 31, 2009)

I think off topic happens because of the release time postponement


----------



## matrixshaman (May 31, 2009)

Zeruel said:


> On topic please?



We're talking about what keeps light coming out of the LF2XT and since 10440's are what will do that but they are not the most common battery we got onto discussing what keeps the 10440's pumping out power best. So I'll agree it's not directly LF2XT but what else is there to say about it that hasn't been said. Were getting down to the finer details of how to have the best LF2XT experience and I think that can include chargers for this somewhat unusual battery. 
Feel free to jump back in with any thing that is more on topic - I'm not trying to hog the thread here.


----------



## davidt1 (May 31, 2009)

It has to be around 81 mm in length for me. Otherwise I might have to go with the Fenix LD01. I am very interested in using 10440 batteries, but need more education on them though.


----------



## Zeruel (Jun 1, 2009)

matrixshaman said:


> We're talking about what keeps light coming out of the LF2XT and since 10440's are what will do that but they are not the most common battery we got onto discussing what keeps the 10440's pumping out power best. So I'll agree it's not directly LF2XT but what else is there to say about it that hasn't been said. Were getting down to the finer details of how to have the best LF2XT experience and I think that can include chargers for this somewhat unusual battery.
> Feel free to jump back in with any thing that is more on topic - I'm not trying to hog the thread here.



That's why I have not been saying anything. Got lost reading through 1 page of threads about batteries and chargers. And you're right about getting the best LF2XT experience. Guess it's not my place, it's Mods'.


----------



## TITAN1833 (Jun 1, 2009)

Zeruel said:


> That's why I have not been saying anything. Got lost reading through 1 page of threads about batteries and chargers. And you're right about getting the best LF2XT experience. Guess it's not my place, it's Mods'.


My 2 cents worth,I think as we are discussing what goes into the LF2XT "LF2XT being the thread title" I think it's ok 

Anyway I'm kind of enjoying the wait as the pound is beginning to pick up now


----------



## wapkil (Jun 1, 2009)

The LF2XT sales thread in the MarketPlace is now opened


----------



## HighLumens (Jun 1, 2009)

wapkil said:


> The LF2XT sales thread in the MarketPlace is now opened


My reaction was like :naughty::thumbsupthanks:

Doh! Now I will have to choose the colour!! It' s so difficult!


----------



## cryhavok (Jun 1, 2009)

That's why you get both colors:thumbsup:


----------



## matrixshaman (Jun 1, 2009)

Seeing the new pics in the sales thread this light just gets better and better. That's a really nice touch on the tail with the Stainless Steel tail switch and the laser engraving on the tail. I didn't expect this was going to be available in 2 colors though. :twothumbs


----------



## 4EN[sic] (Jun 1, 2009)

Any one know how low the low is going to be? I do a lot of covert operations in my work van in the wee hours scouring porn...uh, I mean, looking at maps! Cant risk being discovered by the man.Love the Titans ultra low, but would like this to be a few notches lower than my L0D which I find too bright even on low. Sorry if I missed this if it has been answered already, don't mean to re-ask but I have to know before I drop any more dough on yet another light I don't need! :green: That being said, I will most likely buy this sucker no matter what $65.00=


----------



## Wattnot (Jun 1, 2009)

I was hoping for some lumen or current draw data with the various batteries. I like my LOD on nimhs but I don't want to replace the LOD with the LF2XT if I _HAVE_ to use 10440s to get more output.

How does the LF2XT compare to itself on nimhs and lions and how does it compare to the LOD on nimhs?


----------



## Bimmerboy (Jun 1, 2009)

Ha... these sucka's are selling fast! In a few weeks, reviews, comments, opinions, and best of all, BEAMSHOTS should start sprouting like weeds. If all seems good, I'll probably get the natural, but I must say, the black also looks quite sharp. Decisions, decisions...

Oh, and no clown face! :twothumbs Thanks, Liteflux, and Khoo!


----------



## davidt1 (Jun 1, 2009)

Asking here because I don't have access to the market forum. 81 mm is the stated length of this light. Is that with the clip installed or without? Also run times and lumens ratings would be good information for potential buyers to have.


----------



## TITAN1833 (Jun 1, 2009)

81mm is total length including the clip :thumbsup:


----------



## vermeire (Jun 1, 2009)

davidt1 said:


> Asking here because I don't have access to the market forum. 81 mm is the stated length of this light. Is that with the clip installed or without? Also run times and lumens ratings would be good information for potential buyers to have.


Looking at the pictures I'd say that is the total length with _or_ without the clip. I should have mine in 2 weeks if you want to wait til then for a measurement.....


----------



## Flying Turtle (Jun 1, 2009)

Figured all I needed to do was step away for a few days and these would become available. Hardly had time to play with the EZAA. Wonder when EliteLED will get them. I'm ready for one natural.

Geoff


----------



## Lite_me (Jun 1, 2009)

Flying Turtle said:


> Figured all I needed to do was step away for a few days and these would become available. Hardly had time to play with the EZAA. *Wonder when EliteLED will get them.* I'm ready for one natural.
> 
> Geoff


I e-mailed him and he said he should have them in next week.


----------



## davidt1 (Jun 1, 2009)

vermeire said:


> Looking at the pictures I'd say that is the total length with _or_ without the clip. I should have mine in 2 weeks if you want to wait til then for a measurement.....



A side by side picture with the Fenix LD01 or Maglite Solitaire would be great.


----------



## TITAN1833 (Jun 2, 2009)

davidt1 said:


> A side by side picture with the Fenix LD01 or Maglite Solitaire would be great.


I have a solitaire I'll post picture when I get my LF2XT


----------



## davidt1 (Jun 2, 2009)

TITAN1833 said:


> I have a solitaire I'll post picture when I get my LF2XT



+1


----------



## Cato (Jun 2, 2009)

Lumen rating please!!


----------



## BabyDoc (Jun 2, 2009)

Cato said:


> Lumen rating please!!


 
LiteFlux doesn't generally give any lumen specifications. Why, I don't know. We'll have to wait and see as reviewers test them, or compare them to other similar size lights..

I'll be ordering my lights from EliteLED. I am glad to hear he is expecting them next week. I'll probably get both versions, natural and black. The natural one will hopefully go on a keychain and replace my LOD. I know it will get scratched, so I'll have the black one for a pretty backup.


----------



## HKJ (Jun 2, 2009)

davidt1 said:


> A side by side picture with the Fenix LD01 or Maglite Solitaire would be great.



I expect to post a picture with about 20 other AAA lights in, including both Fenix and Maglite.


----------



## Helmut.G (Jun 2, 2009)

HKJ said:


> I expect to post a picture with about 20 other AAA lights in, including both Fenix and Maglite.


I'm looking forward to your review getting even better:thanks::goodjob:


----------



## TITAN1833 (Jun 2, 2009)

BabyDoc said:


> LiteFlux doesn't generally give any lumen specifications. Why, I don't know. We'll have to wait and see as reviewers test them, or compare them to other similar size lights..


I'm expecting over 100 lumen on max and around 140 with 10440 maybe a little more


----------



## KuKu427 (Jun 2, 2009)

If all goes according to plan I will have a pictorial review posted Thursday. 

Any ideas on how to measure lumen? I don't have any equipment other than a Panasonic LX-3.


----------



## TITAN1833 (Jun 2, 2009)

KuKu427 said:


> If all goes according to plan I will have a pictorial review posted Thursday.
> 
> Any ideas on how to measure lumen? I don't have any equipment other than a Panasonic LX-3.


Yes you will need a decent light meter :twothumbs


----------



## HighLumens (Jun 2, 2009)

TITAN1833 said:


> I'm expecting over 100 lumen on max and around 140 with 10440 maybe a little more


 I remember we have already had this discussion here.
Of course it would be great to have as many lumens as possible:devil:


----------



## TITAN1833 (Jun 2, 2009)

HighLumens said:


> I remember we have already had this discussion here.
> Of course it would be great to have as many lumens as possible:devil:


déjà vu


----------



## KuKu427 (Jun 2, 2009)

Good! That means I can concentrate on taking lots of pix instead!


----------



## TITAN1833 (Jun 2, 2009)

KuKu427 said:


> Good! That means I can concentrate on taking lots of pix instead!


I have a feeling we will see lots of pics sooooon!


----------



## HighLumens (Jun 2, 2009)

I will upload lots of videos on youtube.. or well, at least I hope


----------



## TITAN1833 (Jun 2, 2009)

HighLumens said:


> I will upload lots of videos on youtube.. or well, at least I hope


----------



## antc_tw2002 (Jun 2, 2009)

HKJ said:


> I expect to post a picture with about 20 other AAA lights in,



I have a picture with 8 other AAA lights in


----------



## Bimmerboy (Jun 2, 2009)

antc_tw2002 said:


> I have a picture with 8 other AAA lights in



Hey, he has one already! Get him, guys!!! 

So,antc... how do ya' like it?


----------



## Flying Turtle (Jun 2, 2009)

I'm glad to see the length has been kept to a minimum. Thanks for the pics, antc.

Geoff


----------



## Toaster (Jun 2, 2009)

Lumen measurements for the LF2XT found over at Light-Reviews

LF2XT 1.2V AAA - 61 lumens
LF2XT 3.7V 10440 - 123 lumens


----------



## hazna (Jun 2, 2009)

Hmmm... I'm looking for a direct comparison photo between the fenix LOD/LD01 and the LF2XT! Wondering exactly how much bigger it'll look


----------



## juplin (Jun 2, 2009)

hazna said:


> Hmmm... I'm looking for a direct comparison photo between the fenix LOD/LD01 and the LF2XT! Wondering exactly how much bigger it'll look


 LF2XT comparing with LD01 SS 
https://www.candlepowerforums.com/posts/2954008&postcount=365


----------



## davidt1 (Jun 2, 2009)

I would say the FL2XT is clearly longer. 61 lumens? Not very bright, eh?


----------



## Bimmerboy (Jun 3, 2009)

juplin said:


> LF2XT comparing with LD01 SS
> https://www.candlepowerforums.com/posts/2954008&postcount=365



Quick question, Juplin, or anyone else who might happen to know.

Is the anodizing in the final production more like the lighter color as shown in the above link, or the darker color as shown in the sales thread.

Hoping for the darker shade. Looks totally snazzy.


----------



## Bonky (Jun 3, 2009)

I EDC the LF2X and it's great. I didn't think I'd be using the LiIon cells in it when I got it but I'm glad I sprang for 'em. They make a huge difference. I'm stroking it right now as I type this.

Only problem is the clip is pretty weak. It's slipped out of my pocket more than once; fortunately both times I heard it hit the ground. 

Otherwise a really nice, high end piece of equipment. I love the black version of the new one... will get dinged in a jiffy though.


----------



## juplin (Jun 3, 2009)

Bimmerboy said:


> Is the anodizing in the final production more like the lighter color as shown in the above link, or the darker color as shown in the sales thread.


I only have beta testing sample of natural version on hand, and is still several days to receive my final production NAT version.
I think the colors of NAT for samples and final production version are same, although different lighting sources in the shot spot will make them "look different".
My NAT sample looked even more shiny while took shot under sun light.


----------



## Splunk_Au (Jun 3, 2009)

yeh the review is up as well!


----------



## TITAN1833 (Jun 3, 2009)

4EN[sic] said:


> Any one know how low the low is going to be? I do a lot of covert operations in my work van in the wee hours scouring porn...uh, I mean, looking at maps! Cant risk being discovered by the man.Love the Titans ultra low, but would like this to be a few notches lower than my L0D which I find too bright even on low. Sorry if I missed this if it has been answered already, don't mean to re-ask but I have to know before I drop any more dough on yet another light I don't need! :green: That being said, I will most likely buy this sucker no matter what $65.00=


I think it will be around 1 lumen on low or just under


----------



## HighLumens (Jun 3, 2009)

TITAN1833 said:


>






Light-reviews says that the lowest low will be 0.2% (so 0,122 lumens) while LED Cool in his sales thread says it will be 1% (so 0,61 lumens).

Who is right?


----------



## wapkil (Jun 3, 2009)

Hi all,

Today I received the answer to my questions about the LF2XT from LiteFlux. It's basically the same answer that Khoo got and quoted in his sales thread. They wrote:
_
The answer of your questions is :
1. LF2XT using Cree XP-E LED and the bin code : Q4 tint bin : 4C
2. The max. current of LF2XT :
NiMH : about 300mA
10440 Li-Ion : < 700mA ( when the voltage of battery is 4.2V ) , after turn on about 1 minute the current will be a stable range 550~600mA
3. the frequency of PWM is about 1.8 KHz
4. the accessary of LF2XT is spare O-ring ( 4 ) , lubricating oil and lanyard attached wire ( can be install in the position of clip )
_​


----------



## BabyDoc (Jun 3, 2009)

davidt1 said:


> I would say the FL2XT is clearly longer. 61 lumens? Not very bright, eh?


 
But if you use a a 10440 cell, you get twice the output.


----------



## Sir Lightalot (Jun 3, 2009)

Well I hope it's easy to swap an XP-G in there when they come out.


----------



## Splunk_Au (Jun 3, 2009)

sure you could say 60 and 120 lumens from the lf2 xt may not be bright.. what about the surefire L1 is 60 lumens, and the E2DL is 120 lumens...
and consider the sizes too


----------



## KuKu427 (Jun 3, 2009)

IMHO, the appeal of the LF2XT has never been maximum lumen. 
Maximum user flexibility is. 
Use any AAA cell you want and program it to function the way you want it to. 
Small enough to carry it just about everywhere and powerful enough to have someone seeing spots for a while on Li-Ion. 
It doesn't look half bad either, IMO it looks better than some customs.
And only 60 bucks flat shipped to your door!


----------



## TITAN1833 (Jun 3, 2009)

+1 

I think for the size it's plenty bright enough,if it's not bright enough you could always grab a BB


----------



## Helmut.G (Jun 3, 2009)

KuKu427 said:


> IMHO, the appeal of the LF2XT has never been maximum lumen.
> Maximum user flexibility is.


+1
and 60 lumens with a NiMH AAA battery is really good


----------



## TITAN1833 (Jun 3, 2009)

Helmut.G said:


> +1
> and 60 lumens with a NiMH AAA battery is really good


Exactly,now just in case someone asks?No! it will not out throw the DBS sorry :laughing:


----------



## damon (Jun 3, 2009)

hope Liteflux make a 2xAAA version


----------



## KuKu427 (Jun 3, 2009)

TITAN1833 said:


> No! it will not out throw the DBS sorry :laughing:


 
Er... is it bright enough to use as a back-up if both my car headlights go out?


----------



## kaichu dento (Jun 3, 2009)

Apart from being really excited about the LF2XT, I'm even more so to see the other manufacturers realize how much potential the AAA still has.


----------



## wapkil (Jun 3, 2009)

Anybody knows what happened to the MP sales thread? I wanted to check it but it seems to be gone - vBulletin says the thread link is invalid and it doesn't list in my subscriptions, strange...


----------



## TITAN1833 (Jun 3, 2009)

wapkil said:


> Anybody knows what happened to the MP sales thread? I wanted to check it but it seems to be gone - vBulletin says the thread link is invalid and it doesn't list in my subscriptions, strange...


Yeah how strange it's gone  :thinking:







[edit] maybe a mod could tell us more,if that's allowed


----------



## KuKu427 (Jun 3, 2009)

So would it be against forum rules if i posted a link here and now?
[edit] Nevermind, just read the F.A.Q.


----------



## TITAN1833 (Jun 3, 2009)

KuKu427 said:


> So would it be against forum rules if i posted a link here and now?


Well that depends,but I would advise against it if it's to do with a Mods decision :thumbsup:


----------



## KuKu427 (Jun 3, 2009)

TITAN1833 said:


> Well that depends,but I would advise against it if it's to do with a Mods decision :thumbsup:


 
No, it's not that. I was going to post a link to a site that sells the LF2XT.
I wrote sasha an email, will see what she says.


----------



## matrixshaman (Jun 3, 2009)

KuKu427 said:


> Er... is it bright enough to use as a back-up if both my car headlights go out?



I was driving a large RV one time when the headlights went out. I grabbed an Eternalight (4 of 5mm LED's) and managed to see well enought to get a few more miles into a town. What I forgot since I was new with this vehicle was the 75 watt remote controlled aiming light on the roof which would have worked great  But the fact is in a pinch I'm sure the LF2XT would get you safely to the side of the road at least since it has a lot more Lumens and throw than my Eternalight.


----------



## KuKu427 (Jun 3, 2009)

matrixshaman said:


> I I grabbed an Eternalight (4 of 5mm LED's) and managed to see well enought to get a few more miles into a town.


 
Wow... 
I remember that Eternalight! I read the advertising for it and what stuck in my mind was it had a "forever" mode (very low blinking light if I remember correctly). They didn't tell you how long the batteries last in that mode because they haven't been able to run down a set in that mode yet.


----------



## matrixshaman (Jun 3, 2009)

TITAN1833 said:


> Yeah how strange it's gone  :thinking:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I think I know what's going on. For any new people who may have ordered from LED Cool - I wouldn't worry about anything as I'm sure you will get the lights you have paid for. I'm not sure what I can say beyond that but if you read the Marketplace rules you'll likely figure out what's going on too.


----------



## davidt1 (Jun 3, 2009)

Helmut.G said:


> +1
> and 60 lumens with a NiMH AAA battery is really good



Good but could be brighter. The Fenix LD01, made over a year ago, hits 80 lumens.


----------



## TITAN1833 (Jun 3, 2009)

matrixshaman said:


> I think I know what's going on. For any new people who may have ordered from LED Cool - I wouldn't worry about anything as I'm sure you will get the lights you have paid for. I'm not sure what I can say beyond that but if you read the Marketplace rules you'll likely figure out what's going on too.


Ah yes I see it now I'm sure that will be fixed shortly tho


----------



## Helmut.G (Jun 3, 2009)

davidt1 said:


> Good but could be brighter. The Fenix LD01, made over a year ago, hits 80 lumens.


The LD01 hit 80 LED lumens (calculated amount of light that leaves the emitter). The 60 lumens measurement for the LF2XT includes light lost on the way out of the flashlight.
Also the LF2XT uses a neutral white emitter that will have less lumens with the same power.
So the power going to the LED is probably even higher compared to the LD01.


----------



## TITAN1833 (Jun 3, 2009)

KuKu427 said:


> No, it's not that. I was going to post a link to a site that sells the LF2XT.
> I wrote sasha an email, will see what she says.


 It may help if you read rule #6 but "Greta" will make it clear to you I guess :thumbsup:


----------



## Flying Turtle (Jun 3, 2009)

I'm anxious to see how it compares to the EZ AA and whether either are good enough to take away my EDC duty from a L0D. Maybe I'll just start carrying two (or three) small lights.

Geoff


----------



## matrixshaman (Jun 3, 2009)

davidt1 said:


> Good but could be brighter. The Fenix LD01, made over a year ago, hits 80 lumens.



I'd wait to see on this until someone puts one side by side with the LD01. IF those numbers are correct you won't notice much difference if any. But I'll wait to see the real world comparison.


----------



## KuKu427 (Jun 3, 2009)

TITAN1833 said:


> It may help if you read rule #6 but "Greta" will make it clear to you I guess :thumbsup:


 haha OKOK lemme go find my asbestos underwear before she flames me.


----------



## TITAN1833 (Jun 3, 2009)

KuKu427 said:


> haha OKOK lemme go find my asbestos underwear before she flames me.


Don't worry the flaming will not be done in public,it's against the rules 

But do let us know truthfully if you had to change your pants :devil:


----------



## davidt1 (Jun 3, 2009)

Flying Turtle said:


> I'm anxious to see how it compares to the EZ AA and whether either are good enough to take away my EDC duty from a L0D. Maybe I'll just start carrying two (or three) small lights.
> 
> Geoff



You might want to look at the new Avenger also. If it was not for the 88.5 mm length (a little too long for me), I would seriously consider it.


----------



## KuKu427 (Jun 3, 2009)

TITAN1833 said:


> But do let us know truthfully if you had to change your pants :devil:


 
Nope! What I did was buy dealer status.

New LF2XT sales thread is up on CPFMP (along with the old one that popped back up after I sent paypal  )

http://www.cpfmarketplace.com/mp/showthread.php?p=2316391#post2316391

Thank you for your patronage! lovecpf


----------



## TITAN1833 (Jun 3, 2009)

Sales are back up on CPFMP,but now we have two sellers :thinking:


----------



## KuKu427 (Jun 3, 2009)

TITAN1833 said:


> Sales are back up on CPFMP,but now we have two sellers :thinking:


 
I'm just offering another option. And I know my customer service will live up to the most demanding expectations. :twothumbs


----------



## TITAN1833 (Jun 4, 2009)

matrixshaman said:


> In getting ready for the LF2XT release I went 10400 charger shopping recently. I already had a handful of 10440's but my only way of charging them was fairly Mickey Mouse and difficult. So I found this very affordable ~ $5 charger on DX which arrived recently. Seems DX is getting quicker in shipping - anyway I threw a discharged 10440 on it and it charged a while. Never got hot and after I noticed a green light I pulled it (not sure how long it was green) and it measured 4.11 volts. So it does not seem to be overcharging which is always my biggest concern on these chargers. Anything between 4.10 volt and 4.15 volts is IMO ideal. The really cool thing is it charges 3.6V CR123A, 14500, 18650, 32600, etc lithium batteries AND Recharges 1.2V AA/AAA, 9V 6F22 Ni-MH/NiCD batteries all for under $6 shipped. Even comes in a nice carded plastic package. This one


Well I went along with your advice and have one on the way also a couple of AW 10440's in transit too,now which will arrive first hmm:thinking: well my guess is in this order:1st.AW's 10440, 2nd.LF2XT and 3rd.eventually the charger from DX :laughing:


----------



## adnj (Jun 4, 2009)

I gotta order one of these!


----------



## HighLumens (Jun 4, 2009)

Does anybody know what emitter was used in the LiteFluxes LF2XT sent to the beta testers?

Q4-3C/D or Q4-4C?


----------



## StandardBattery (Jun 4, 2009)

I do see some confusion with the two LiteFlux dealers.

KuKu427, I think it would be a nice gester if you were to change your user name on CPF and CPFMP, to try to limit if not remove all the confusion. Just don't choose LiteFire OK?

This will be my first 10440 light, but ultimately I may run it on standard Lithium primaries. I ordered a couple AW 10440 and a WF-138; they're waiting for a test run.

I'm also excited to think the the LF5 may not be that far away from an update as well. LiteFlux has many good features now, but the CLIP might be one of the most important for EDC lights, not only for carry, but just as important to me is anti-roll.


----------



## BabyDoc (Jun 4, 2009)

EliteLED.com has posted on their website the expected arrival of the LF2XT to be next week. It doesn't appear, however, that they are accepting preorders. However, for people living in the US, I would expect even with the wait for the arrival of the lights next week, you would probably get your LF2XT more quickly from this US dealer/distributer. His service in the past has been impecable.


----------



## Zeruel (Jun 4, 2009)

I'm rather surprised at myself. Shock, in fact.
I have not  for the light!

I wonder why.... :thinking:


----------



## juplin (Jun 4, 2009)

LF2XT as the necklace light along with safe LiFePO4 10440


----------



## vermeire (Jun 4, 2009)

Jupin,
Another great pic. Wondering where you sourced the batteries and charger? Thanks.


----------



## juplin (Jun 4, 2009)

vermeire said:


> Wondering where you sourced the batteries and charger? Thanks.


LiFePO4 10440 and the charger for 10440/14500 LiFePO4 cells are all made in China. I bought these items from a local dealer in Taiwan.
The Model No. of the charger is BSSM-102, labeling 110v-220v 50 Hz Input and 3.6V-200mA Output.
The manufacturer of the LiFePO4 10440 is still unknown.
Hope you can find same or equivalent cells and charger in your side.


----------



## Zeruel (Jun 4, 2009)

The Natural looks nice....


----------



## TITAN1833 (Jun 4, 2009)

Zeruel said:


> The Natural looks nice....


+1 


BTW Juplin nice picture,can you tell me where that nice chain came from


----------



## StandardBattery (Jun 4, 2009)

BabyDoc said:


> EliteLED.com has posted on their website the expected arrival of the LF2XT to be next week. It doesn't appear, however, that they are accepting preorders. However, for people living in the US, I would expect even with the wait for the arrival of the lights next week, you would probably get your LF2XT more quickly from this US dealer/distributer. His service in the past has been impecable.


 
You can asked to be notified when it arrives though, and/or check the website everyday.


----------



## matrixshaman (Jun 4, 2009)

TITAN1833 said:


> Well I went along with your advice and have one on the way also a couple of AW 10440's in transit too,now which will arrive first hmm:thinking: well my guess is in this order:1st.AW's 10440, 2nd.LF2XT and 3rd.eventually the charger from DX :laughing:



:thumbsup: I've actually notice the last month or two that DX has been getting noticably faster. At least to the U.S. - I'm not sure what it would be like in the U.K. - seems customs is the problem there sometimes. I've charged 10440's on other chargers in the past by using a clamp with wires solder to pennies and a wooden space holder in a RCR123 charger. CPF member cy had a good thread on how to put one together a while back. That's just in case the batteries and LF2XT arrive and get discharged before the charger arrives


----------



## TITAN1833 (Jun 4, 2009)

matrixshaman said:


> :thumbsup: I've actually notice the last month or two that DX has been getting noticably faster. At least to the U.S. - I'm not sure what it would be like in the U.K. - seems customs is the problem there sometimes. I've charged 10440's on other chargers in the past by using a clamp with wires solder to pennies and a wooden space holder in a RCR123 charger. CPF member cy had a good thread on how to put one together a while back. That's just in case the batteries and LF2XT arrive and get discharged before the charger arrives


Well I have to be totally fair too DX as in the past once shipped things get here within 7 days  so their not that bad really,it just takes a long time if they have to get an item that isn't in stock that's where most delays come from  good news is it's in stock 



[edit]Oh and FWIW AW is very fast shipping and can be here in three days


----------



## juplin (Jun 4, 2009)

TITAN1833 said:


> BTW Juplin nice picture,can you tell me where that nice chain came from


This is the hint 
https://www.candlepowerforums.com/posts/2776083&postcount=460


----------



## TITAN1833 (Jun 4, 2009)

juplin said:


> This is the hint
> https://www.candlepowerforums.com/posts/2776083&postcount=460


Thank you now! don't get dropping the hint elsewhere will you


----------



## kaichu dento (Jun 4, 2009)

juplin said:


> LiFePO4 10440 and the charger for 10440/14500 LiFePO4 cells are all made in China. I bought these items from a local dealer in Taiwan.
> The Model No. of the charger is BSSM-102, labeling 110v-220v 50 Hz Input and 3.6V-200mA Output.


Do you feel like buying some and selling them to us here in the Marketplace? :huh:


----------



## TITAN1833 (Jun 4, 2009)

kaichu dento said:


> Do you feel like buying some and selling them to us here in the Marketplace? :huh:


how many are you you intending to buy  :thinking:


----------



## KuKu427 (Jun 4, 2009)

StandardBattery said:


> KuKu427, I think it would be a nice gester if you were to change your user name on CPF and CPFMP, to try to limit if not remove all the confusion


 
I hadn't planned on becoming a dealer when I signed up for this user name. I've been KuKu427 for yeeeeears! I don't really see how our names are similar...



juplin said:


> I bought these items from a local dealer in Taiwan


 
Can you send me a link for the source? Thank you. Unless you are really thinking of buying them and selling them on MP...


----------



## DHart (Jun 4, 2009)

I was confused because I thought the user name KuKu as a Liteflux seller was just a variation on the Liteflux seller Khoo's name... thinking KuKu and Khoo was one and the same person. :thinking: Not a big deal.. just a bit confusing until I learned that there are now two Liteflux sellers (besides EliteLED) in the Marketplace.


----------



## KuKu427 (Jun 4, 2009)

DHart said:


> I was confused because I thought the user name KuKu as a Liteflux seller was just a variation on the Liteflux seller Khoo's name... thinking KuKu and Khoo was one and the same person. :thinking:


 
OIC... hum... Steve Ku? eXpandKU.com? Lemme think about this on the way to the post office. Have to mail some 2XTs out.


----------



## Beacon of Light (Jun 4, 2009)

KuKu427 said:


> I hadn't planned on becoming a dealer when I signed up for this user name. I've been KuKu427 for yeeeeears! I don't really see how our names are similar....



I remember when I first discovered who Khoo was I said:

"I am the Eggman, I am the Eggman, I am the Walrus, *Khoo, Khoo ka chu.... 
*
With you I could say:

"I am the Eggman, I am the Eggman, I am the Walrus, *KuKu ka chu....*


----------



## Flying Turtle (Jun 4, 2009)

I think we're all "sitting on a corn flake, waiting for the van to come".

Geoff


----------



## StandardBattery (Jun 4, 2009)

KuKu427 said:


> I hadn't planned on becoming a dealer when I signed up for this user name. I've been KuKu427 for yeeeeears! I don't really see how our names are similar...


 
OK I think we'll all adjust eventually, maybe it's not a big deal. It was just kind of messy.


----------



## KuKu427 (Jun 4, 2009)

I put my pic up. Maybe that will cut down on the confusion.


----------



## juplin (Jun 4, 2009)

kaichu dento said:


> Do you feel like buying some and selling them to us here in the Marketplace? :huh:


I hope someone else can provide this service.


----------



## KuKu427 (Jun 4, 2009)

juplin said:


> I hope someone else can provide this service.


 I'm going to Kwong Hua after work today. I will see if they have something similar. Problem is I wouldn't know how good the charger and batteries are. I don't want to sell something crappy.


----------



## juplin (Jun 4, 2009)

KuKu427 said:


> Can you send me a link for the source? Thank you. Unless you are really thinking of buying them and selling them on MP...


Just search in Alibaba (the B to B trading platform) or Taoboa (the B to C or C to C trading platform), and you can find same or equivalent cells and chargers.
Serching key words are "[FONT=新細明體]磷酸铁锂[/FONT]" in simplified Chinese.


----------



## KuKu427 (Jun 4, 2009)

Thanks Juplin
Actually I just found this.






I think this might be better. More reliable I think. Asking for a price quote now.


----------



## juplin (Jun 4, 2009)

KuKu427 said:


> I'm going to Kwong Hua after work today. I will see if they have something similar. Problem is I wouldn't know how good the charger and batteries are. I don't want to sell something crappy.


Kwong Hua is not a good source for batteries and charger, as very limited items are sold at much higher prices.
I suggest directly sourcing Alibaba or Taoboa.


----------



## juplin (Jun 4, 2009)

KuKu427 said:


> Thanks Juplin
> Actually I just found this.
> 
> 
> ...


Nano is a good charger for nominal voltage 3.6v (or 3.7v nominal voltage, or 4.2v fully charged voltage) 10440 Li-ion.
Ultrafire 10440 Li-ion in the picture is not the LiFePO4 10440 with 3.2v nominal voltage and 3.6v fully charged voltage. BTW, DLG 10440 Li-ion is better than Ultrafire 10440 Li-ion according to the feedbacks from users.


----------



## DHart (Jun 5, 2009)

Word on the street is that the maker of the Nano charger is no longer making them. Of course there are still some in the pipeline, in any event. The Nano has been relatively well received on this forum.


----------



## kaichu dento (Jun 5, 2009)

KuKu427 said:


> I hadn't planned on becoming a dealer when I signed up for this user name. I've been KuKu427 for yeeeeears! I don't really see how our names are similar...


I don't think your names are similar either and don't think you need worry about changing it; we'll get used to it!


----------



## DHart (Jun 5, 2009)

kaichu dento said:


> we'll get used to it!



yeah.


----------



## csshih (Jun 5, 2009)

that nano charger is a decent one


----------



## KuKu427 (Jun 5, 2009)

juplin said:


> DLG 10440 Li-ion


 
Okay got it. Thanks for the help.

However, but I hesitate to order from China unless I know the manufacturer or their product has a good reputation. Some of the suppliers in China are kinda... um... er...

I am going to start a thread on CPFMP to see how many buyers are out there. The more volume I have, the more leverage I get when dealing with the suppliers.


----------



## HKJ (Jun 5, 2009)

juplin said:


> LF2XT as the necklace light along with safe LiFePO4 10440



Just remember that a charger for 3.6/3.7 volt LiIon can not be used for 3.2 volt LiIon, at least not if you expect the batteries to have a long lifetime.


----------



## juplin (Jun 5, 2009)

HKJ said:


> Just remember that a charger for 3.6/3.7 volt LiIon can not be used for 3.2 volt LiIon, at least not if you expect the batteries to have a long lifetime.


Thanks for the reminding. :twothumbs
The charger in my picture is dedicated for 3.2v LiFePO4 10440/14500, and will stop charging at 3.60v instead of 4.20v of the common 3.7v Li-ion charger while the red LED is turned off and another green LED is turned on.


----------



## Lite_me (Jun 5, 2009)

The LF2XT's are up for ordering on eLiteLED.com. He states that they are expected to arrive today, Fri. the 5th. And orders will be shipped within 24hrs after arrival.


----------



## TITAN1833 (Jun 5, 2009)

KuKu427 said:


> Okay got it. Thanks for the help.
> 
> However, but I hesitate to order from China unless I know the manufacturer or their product has a good reputation. Some of the suppliers in China are kinda... um... er...
> 
> I am going to start a thread on CPFMP to see how many buyers are out there. The more volume I have, the more leverage I get when dealing with the suppliers.


Like the nano charger,if you show what you find on here I'm sure members here could tell you if it's good or not BTW I've not heard bad things about the Nano charger :twothumbs


----------



## KuKu427 (Jun 5, 2009)

TITAN1833 said:


> if you show what you find on here I'm sure members here could tell you if it's good or not


 
See that's the thing...you order product A, they send product B and ignore your protests. I've even heard of some suppliers swapping internal electronics! If I order from China, I'll try to have someone eye-ball the stuff first.

Feeler thread up on CPFMP

http://www.cpfmarketplace.com/mp/showthread.php?t=195899


----------



## BabyDoc (Jun 5, 2009)

Lite_me said:


> The LF2XT's are up for ordering on eLiteLED.com. He states that they are expected to arrive today, Fri. the 5th. And orders will be shipped within 24hrs after arrival.


 Gary at EliteLed emailed me saying they are actually in stock and he is beginning to ship today.
I ordered two of them. Hopefully, I will have them in a few days.

He also updated me on the AA extension tube and clips for the LF3XT. Apparently they are having problems with the new clips for the LF3XT. They find that they are difficult for the end user to install, and are trying to find a solution.


----------



## DHart (Jun 5, 2009)

I ordered one from Gary @ EliteLED today also... nice to have a USA retailer with great pricing, prompt shipping and quick delivery from California!


----------



## Zeruel (Jun 5, 2009)

DHart said:


> Word on the street is that the maker of the Nano charger is no longer making them. Of course there are still some in the pipeline, in any event. The Nano has been relatively well received on this forum.



Yeah, but pockets of them can still be found. I love the size of this charger, especially if I'm traveling, BUT they charge too darn slow for my liking.


----------



## DHart (Jun 5, 2009)

Zeruel said:


> Yeah, but pockets of them can still be found.



Yes, that's what I meant when I said "Of course there are still some in the pipeline." I just recently found one and bought it from e-lectronics. Nice little charger, especially for travel. And yes... sloooow charging, but that's not necessarily a bad thing.


----------



## matrixshaman (Jun 5, 2009)

BabyDoc said:


> Gary at EliteLed emailed me saying they are actually in stock and he is beginning to ship today.
> I ordered two of them. Hopefully, I will have them in a few days.
> 
> He also updated me on the AA extension tube and clips for the LF3XT. Apparently they are having problems with the new clips for the LF3XT. They find that they are difficult for the end user to install, and are trying to find a solution.



LF3XT Clips? :huh: I missed that one - sounds great! I'll bet I can get one installed. Are they listed for sale yet and do you know the price?


----------



## Zeruel (Jun 5, 2009)

DHart said:


> Yes, that's what I meant when I said "Of course there are still some in the pipeline." I just recently found one and bought it from e-lectronics. Nice little charger, especially for travel. And yes... sloooow charging, but that's not necessarily a bad thing.



Btw, I dropped mine and it's dead. So, don't drop yours. :tsk:


----------



## Flying Turtle (Jun 5, 2009)

Just got mine ordered from Elite. Opted for a natural. I'm thinking next Tuesday.

Geoff


----------



## DHart (Jun 5, 2009)

Flying Turtle said:


> Opted for a natural. I'm thinking next Tuesday.
> 
> Geoff



Same here... got _plenny_ a black flashlights already!


----------



## TITAN1833 (Jun 5, 2009)

Flying Turtle said:


> Just got mine ordered from Elite. Opted for a natural. I'm thinking next Tuesday.
> 
> Geoff





DHart said:


> Same here... got _plenny_ a black flashlights already!


Great!don't forget the to post many pictures when they arrive guys!


----------



## BabyDoc (Jun 5, 2009)

matrixshaman said:


> LF3XT Clips? :huh: I missed that one - sounds great! I'll bet I can get one installed. Are they listed for sale yet and do you know the price?


 
LiteFlux is working on the clips for the LF3XT as well as an 2-AA extension tube. There were supposed to have been ready a month ago, but apparently they don't want to release the design that they have because it isn't end user friendly. That's what I like about LiteFlux. They won't release a product until they think it is right. That's why I have confidence that the LF2XT, just like the LF3XT, will be a great light. I can't wait to get mine.

As far as the 10440 batteries go, it remains to be seen which brand of battery will fit and work best in this new light. With slight size differences between different brands, there could be operational issues. I was a bit concerned that light-reviews said that a Duracell AAA was quite snug. As long as you can get the battery in and out, a snug battery is good since you don't get rattles. But given there isn't a lot of free room in the battery tube, we might expect that this light may not be tolerant of some battery brand/type size variations. We saw this to some extent with the LF3xt which would not work well with just any lithium rechargable - only with the AW R123's did it work well.


----------



## Bullzeyebill (Jun 5, 2009)

Light-Reviews said that the Eneloop was snug, maybe both are snug? 

Bill


----------



## TITAN1833 (Jun 5, 2009)

Looks like Khoo got some early and is shipping now!


----------



## BabyDoc (Jun 5, 2009)

Bullzeyebill said:


> Light-Reviews said that the Eneloop was snug, maybe both are snug?
> 
> Bill


 
Bill, I stand corrected. You are right. Light-Reviews said it was the Eneloop, and not the Duracell.


----------



## KuKu427 (Jun 5, 2009)

Duracell snug?
Definitely not.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uMeUf6RECQw

Yes, I EDC the black one. lovecpf


----------



## TITAN1833 (Jun 5, 2009)

KuKu427 said:


> Duracell snug?
> Definitely not.
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uMeUf6RECQw
> 
> Yes, I EDC the black one. lovecpf


Thank's for that KuKu427 :thumbsup: I think most AAA will fit ok including AW's which is what I went for :twothumbs that said I have some LE.EL 750 mAh to tide me over until the AW 10440's get here :twothumbs


----------



## elipem01 (Jun 5, 2009)

BabyDoc said:


> EliteLED.com has posted on their website the expected arrival of the LF2XT to be next week. It doesn't appear, however, that they are accepting preorders. However, for people living in the US, I would expect even with the wait for the arrival of the lights next week, you would probably get your LF2XT more quickly from this US dealer/distributer. His service in the past has been impecable.


 
Thanks for suggesting EliteLED. I just placed my order with them and they have kept in great contact. I would highly recommend them.


----------



## cryhavok (Jun 5, 2009)

Hmm is it wrong that I ordered one from Led Cool but just ordered another from EliteLED so I could have it faster?  

:thumbsup: to EliteLED for the fast shipping...I ordered it today and it is already shipped. I should have it by Tuesday or Wednesday :devil:


----------



## DHart (Jun 5, 2009)

The wait will soon be over... EliteLED mailed my nat LF2XT and stainless steel LD01 today! California, up the coast to Washington... hmmm, I'm thinking POSSIBLY Monday, Tuesday for SURE!  (I love my alum LD01 so much that while I was paying for shipping on the LF2XT, I just had to bag a stainless steel LD01 as well!)

~~~~~~~~~

KuKu... that video is one heck of a tease!


----------



## TITAN1833 (Jun 5, 2009)

The race is on! :naughty:


----------



## Flying Turtle (Jun 5, 2009)

Mine's shipping already, too. Maybe a slight chance for a Monday delivery.

Geoff


----------



## TooManyGizmos (Jun 5, 2009)

Does AW sell a charger for his AW-10440's ?

..............................................................................................


EDIT : DIS-REGARD Question ............... found out directly from "AW" that he does NOT.
.


----------



## JLEGG (Jun 5, 2009)

cryhavok said:


> Hmm is it wrong that I ordered one from Led Cool but just ordered another from EliteLED so I could have it faster?
> 
> 
> I sure hope not, cause i did the same thing except one was ordered from KUKU427


----------



## DHart (Jun 5, 2009)

Here are two chargers which I recently bought to charge the 10440s... and they both are doing an excellent job for the money... cells come off at 4.16v reliably.

• sku.00973 at DX (looks like a WF-138, but it isn't labeled as such) - BatteryJunction also sells this charger and they do call it a WF-138 for AA and AAA size Li-Ions. Lighthound sells it also, item UFCHGAAA, but they don't call it a WF-138.


• Nano charger (I bought from e-lectronics a couple of weeks ago, but I may have gotten their last unit as I don't see it on their website any longer.)


----------



## KuKu427 (Jun 5, 2009)

:twothumbs No such thing as too many 2XTs


----------



## cryhavok (Jun 5, 2009)

JLEGG said:


> cryhavok said:
> 
> 
> > Hmm is it wrong that I ordered one from Led Cool but just ordered another from EliteLED so I could have it faster?
> ...


----------



## csshih (Jun 5, 2009)

review of a black LF2XT coming soon, courtesy of kuku427

awaiting delivery.. shipping standard mail.. should be here in 1-2 weeks.


----------



## TITAN1833 (Jun 6, 2009)

KuKu427 said:


> :twothumbs No such thing as too many 2XTs


I only see one there :thinking: but! looks like there's room for at least two more  :naughty:


----------



## Zeruel (Jun 6, 2009)

KuKu427 said:


> :twothumbs No such thing as too many 2XTs



Looks like I need to also buy a couple of Calvin Kleins.


----------



## KuKu427 (Jun 6, 2009)

Zeruel said:


> Looks like I need to also buy a couple of Calvin Kleins.


 
Either that or a nice shirt.


----------



## StandardBattery (Jun 6, 2009)

cryhavok said:


> Hmm is it wrong that I ordered one from Led Cool but just ordered another from EliteLED so I could have it faster?
> 
> :thumbsup: to EliteLED for the fast shipping...I ordered it today and it is already shipped. I should have it by Tuesday or Wednesday :devil:
> 
> ...


Me too... someone (or two) is going to get a good deal on an extra LF2-XT on CPF-MP very soon.


----------



## travelinman (Jun 6, 2009)

Has anyone used this for charging 10440s? DX sku 14885.


----------



## TITAN1833 (Jun 6, 2009)

travelinman said:


> Has anyone used this for charging 10440s? DX sku 14885.


It's the one I have on the way,matrixshaman has one too and it's good for 10440's apparently :thumbsup:


----------



## travelinman (Jun 6, 2009)

Yah, I have one on the way too, it's going to be better if it will do 10440s for an LF2XT as well as RCR123's and AA's. That'd just about cover anything I've got (so far )


----------



## Wattnot (Jun 6, 2009)

Calvin Klein jeans? I just had a 70's flashback!

The Ultrafire WF139 can't charge the 10400s? And with the low capacity of the 10400s and the high output of this light, we're probably talking a 15 minute runtime on high?


----------



## Zeruel (Jun 6, 2009)

Wattnot said:


> The Ultrafire WF139 can't charge the 10400s?



10440 you mean? Yes it can.


----------



## TITAN1833 (Jun 6, 2009)

Wattnot said:


> Calvin Klein jeans? I just had a 70's flashback!
> 
> The Ultrafire WF139 can't charge the 10400s? And with the low capacity of the 10400s and the high output of this light, we're probably talking a 15 minute runtime on high?


I read somewhere around 25 mins to 50% output on max with 10440's


----------



## baterija (Jun 6, 2009)

TITAN1833 said:


> I read somewhere around 25 mins to 50% output on max with 10440's



I seem to remember about 300 mAh real capacity for a 10440 (and AW claims 320mAh in his sales thread in the marketplace.) Given the earlier info about a stable max drive current of 550-600ma earlier in this thread that take us to about half an hour. Lose some energy in the driver and 25 seems reasonable. Maybe a touch less since it starts around 700ma and settles to the 550-600ma range

I hadn't thought about it before but that's a 2C load once it "settles." That's about the max continuous discharge rate. It makes me wonder if LF engineered the droop into the driver or it's just the cell screaming enough as it's  .


----------



## HighLumens (Jun 6, 2009)

KuKu427 said:


> Either that or a nice shirt.


Why don't we start a "LiteFlux LF2XT in your pocket photo" thread??


----------



## KuKu427 (Jun 6, 2009)

HighLumens said:


> Why don't we start a "LiteFlux LF2XT in your pocket photo" thread??


 HAHAHAHA :twothumbs:twothumbs:twothumbs

2XT in a pocket is where it's suppose to be~~!

Next I am going to start a 2XT beam shot post.

Starting with this:

http://www.expandku.com/bs.html


----------



## DHart (Jun 6, 2009)

KuKu... gorgeous beam on that LF2XT... (as expected, based on the luscious beam on my LF3XT!) Thanks for posting those.

Charger shoppers: Charging those 10440's.... because they have a capacity of around 300 mAh, you want a charger with a charge current that's down around 300 mA or lower. The Ultrafire sold by BJ, LH, DX that I mentioned above has a rated charge current of 250 mAh, which is good. The Nano is rated at 450 mAh, but others have tested it and found that as the voltage rises during charging, the charge current on it drops to around 250 mA or so. I would avoid using a WF-139 as it is likely to give those little 10440s too much current.


----------



## KuKu427 (Jun 6, 2009)

DHart said:


> KuKu... gorgeous beam on that LF2XT... (as expected, based on the luscious beam on my LF3XT!) Thanks for posting those.


 NP DHart 
Those are actually 33 beams from the one's I have left in stock. You can see the slight differences in tint and shape. I am giving buyers the option of choosing their beam :tinfoil:.

If members are interested in 10440 chargers, please drop by my feeler thread on CPFMP and give me some input. I want to get a better idea of what people want. 

Here's the link http://www.cpfmarketplace.com/mp/showthread.php?t=195899


----------



## DHart (Jun 6, 2009)

KuKu427 said:


> NP DHart
> Those are actually 33 beams from the one's I have left in stock. You can see the slight differences in tint and shape. I am giving buyers the option of choosing their beam



I wondered why so many different pics, with just minor variations!

That's, well, just ku ku kuul!


----------



## TA_ls1 (Jun 6, 2009)

Hey guys,

As far as chargers go, does anyone have any experience with the Shoshine charger from lighthound.com. http://www.lighthound.com/Lithium-Ion-Battery-Chargers_c_21.html

I want a charger for the 10440's for my LF2XT that will also charge 18650's, and that seems to be the best option. Also, is there a discount code for CPF users for lighthound.com?

Thanks


----------



## baterija (Jun 6, 2009)

TA_ls1 said:


> As far as chargers go, does anyone have any experience with the Shoshine charger from lighthound.com. http://www.lighthound.com/Lithium-Ion-Battery-Chargers_c_21.html



No experience with it but the mixed model has .7A charging current split between the "low" current slots. If you charge two that's 350ma or just over 1C. Just charging one at a time it's over 2C on the cell. Not good. 

If you search on the Soshine SC-S1 you can find what info is available here. It's got different models for different currents and fitment too, so don't get confused.


----------



## TITAN1833 (Jun 6, 2009)

FWIW the hound still has Nano's in stock


----------



## Nake (Jun 6, 2009)

TITAN1833 said:


> FWIW the hound still has Nano's in stock


 
Not for a 10440 that I can see. The ones for a RCR123 have too much current output.


----------



## DHart (Jun 6, 2009)

TITAN1833 said:


> FWIW the hound still has Nano's in stock



Yeah, it seemed to me that the Lighthound Nano is for RCR123, not for 10440/14500.


----------



## Lite_me (Jun 6, 2009)

TA_ls1 said:


> Also, is there a discount code for CPF users for lighthound.com?
> Thanks


 Code: cpf will get you 2% off.


----------



## hazna (Jun 6, 2009)

wow, kuku... you must have a lot of time on your hands to photograph 30+ beam shots.


----------



## KuKu427 (Jun 7, 2009)

hazna said:


> wow, kuku... you must have a lot of time on your hands to photograph 30+ beam shots.


:tinfoil:
Actually, the shots took a LOT longer than I had thought. I had to sacrificed clubbing this weekend for those shots!!!
Oh well, at least buyers can pick what they want this way.


----------



## KuKu427 (Jun 7, 2009)

StandardBattery said:


> Me too... someone (or two) is going to get a good deal on an extra LF2-XT on CPF-MP very soon.


 There is a dealer offering $10 off if the person buys 2.


----------



## TITAN1833 (Jun 7, 2009)

Nake said:


> Not for a 10440 that I can see. The ones for a RCR123 have too much current output.





DHart said:


> Yeah, it seemed to me that the Lighthound Nano is for RCR123, not for 10440/14500.


 both right it is only for RCR123 I guess I should read more and not just look at pictures


----------



## mprater (Jun 7, 2009)

Hello all, Please note this is my first post and I am a light/battery newbie... though, I have been visiting this site and reading posts especially for the LF 2XT for the last few weeks. (I recently purchased a Petzl Myo RXP for night fishing and caught the LED light bug!) 
Anyway, I purchased a LF 2XT from Elite LED and will hopefully be recieving it in a few days.
I'm trying to decide on a Li-Ion charger for the 10440's and for 14500's that would work in the LF 5XT that I am thinking of buying (or possibly the LF 3XT with the future AA extension tube) 
I've read the posts in this thread and others regarding the best one for my situation, but it seems like there is no perfect charger for the 10440's (that also do 14500's). From my limited understanding, it seems like the frontrunners all have issues... It seems the Ultrafire WF-138 that is commonly recommended seems have a tendency to overcharge batteries and that you have to use alligator clips to charge the 1440's. Trustfire brand chargers for the 10440's seem to be unreliable at best (and also overcharge). The Pila IBC seems to have an almost perfect charger but may be problematic if the 10440's are "overly discharged" below 3.8v. because of the 600 mA charging rate that may get the 10440's to charging at close to 2C. I know that the LF 2XT has overcharge protection but will this keep them from going this low? Searching DealExtreme, I found a SoShine SC-S1 Universal Li-Ion 2-Channel Digital Battery Charger (18650/17670 /14500/10440 and more) (sku 12162) but have not seen this charger mentioned on CPF and there are limited reviews of this charger on DX. My question is: Which charger should I get and is the SoShine one perfect for me?? I'm sorry if it should be obvious to me... as I said I'm an unelightened newbie. Thanks in advance.


----------



## Bullzeyebill (Jun 7, 2009)

mprater, welcome to CPF. You have a lot of questions, and some of them can be answered by some searching, but not all of them. I use LiIon but have never gotten into the lower capacity ones, except for some RCR2's and I use a Nano charger for them. I do own a MJP Extreme III, but have stayed away from LiIon's.

Bill


----------



## Sadsack (Jun 7, 2009)

mprater, :welcome: I have been using the Ultrafire 138 from Lighthound for 10440 and 14500's with no problems so far.


----------



## Nake (Jun 7, 2009)

Sadsack said:


> mprater, :welcome: I have been using the Ultrafire 138 from Lighthound for 10440 and 14500's with no problems so far.


 
I have too. It has never charged over 4.19V.


----------



## TooManyGizmos (Jun 7, 2009)

:tinfoil:
I must be the only one who does not like the drastic tint difference shown in Post #2 of this thread.(5xt vs. 2xt)

I'm hoping they use whiter tint , at some time , in future batches of this light.

I'll just have to wait till then.
.


----------



## Flying Turtle (Jun 7, 2009)

You're right, there is a fair difference. Don't think I'd like a large change from the expected. Maybe tomorrow I'll know.

Geoff


----------



## Sir Lightalot (Jun 7, 2009)

TooManyGizmos said:


> :tinfoil:
> I must be the only one who does not like the drastic tint difference shown in Post #2 of this thread.(5xt vs. 2xt)
> 
> I'm hoping they use whiter tint , at some time , in future batches of this light.
> ...



What do you mean? Looks like a nice creamy white on my monitor. 

That 5XT looks quite cool. Much cooler color temp than my 5XT which is pretty warm.


----------



## TooManyGizmos (Jun 7, 2009)

And it looks like my 5xt which is very white and cool tint , just the way I prefer it.
.


----------



## KuKu427 (Jun 7, 2009)

I didn't take these, but they look too nice not to share.
Those are pictures of the AR coating on the 2XT window.
http://my3c.com/D5/viewthread.php?tid=8753&extra=page=1


----------



## Sir Lightalot (Jun 7, 2009)

TooManyGizmos said:


> And it looks like my 5xt which is very white and cool tint , just the way I prefer it.
> .



Ah, if you prefer it cool then there definitely may be a problem.


----------



## DHart (Jun 7, 2009)

KuKu427 said:


> http://my3c.com/D5/viewthread.php?tid=8753&extra=page=1



Cool beans KuKu! Nice package! You found some Nanos that will charge 10440s! Good for you! And great package deal. I'm sure many people will want to go that route for their new LF2XTs if they don't already have 10440 chargers. You are a good business man for seeing the opportunity and seizing it!


----------



## KuKu427 (Jun 7, 2009)

DHart said:


> Cool beans KuKu! Nice package! You found some Nanos that will charge 10440s! Good for you! And great package deal. I'm sure many people will want to go that route for their new LF2XTs if they don't already have 10440 chargers. You are a good business man for seeing the opportunity and seizing it!


 
Thank you! Thank you! Just giving people what they want.
And for my next trick! R2 2XT's!


----------



## TooManyGizmos (Jun 7, 2009)

KuKu427 said:


> Thank you! Thank you! Just giving people what they want.
> And for my next trick! R2 2XT's!


.................................................................


Ah Ha ........... NOW I know what you meant in the other thread where you were teasing me .

When are you gonna perform this trick ?

.


----------



## KuKu427 (Jun 7, 2009)

I just replied on the other thread! LOL
When? I know I'm new here so people don't know... There is only one when for me. And that is: 

A.S.A.P.


----------



## TooManyGizmos (Jun 8, 2009)

KuKu427 said:


> I just replied on the other thread! LOL
> When? I know I'm new here so people don't know... There is only one when for me. And that is:
> 
> A.S.A.P.



.................................................................


GOOD ............ And Thank you very much !!!!

.


----------



## HighLumens (Jun 8, 2009)

KuKu427 said:


> Thank you! Thank you! Just giving people what they want.
> And for my next trick! *R2 *2XT's!




Which tint bin?


----------



## kaichu dento (Jun 8, 2009)

HighLumens said:


> Which tint bin?


----------



## Bimmerboy (Jun 8, 2009)

Hmmm... been going back and forth about this thing. For me, the anodizing is too light, and tint is too dark. I've truly been trying to convince myself that this is acceptable, but the voices in my head that usually tell me to buy lights aren't so sure.

What's interesting is I've now seen pics of three different colors of anodizing. Black, silvery-looking natural, and a lovely looking darker natural. I knew something was up when we started getting different looking pictures, and that it wasn't all due to different lighting... another thing the voices told me. I love those guys! :laughing: 

Here are the money shots.

http://my3c.com/D5/viewthread.php?tid=8730&extra=page=1

Soooo... which natural do we get? All I can say is if someone can get me the darker ano, *AND* put a WD/WG R2 in it, I'm buying!

Until then, I have to give my invisible friends the benefit of the doubt... lol.


----------



## matrixshaman (Jun 8, 2009)

mprater said:


> Hello all, Please note this is my first post and I am a light/battery newbie... though, I have been visiting this site and reading posts especially for the LF 2XT for the last few weeks. (I recently purchased a Petzl Myo RXP for night fishing and caught the LED light bug!)
> Anyway, I purchased a LF 2XT from Elite LED and will hopefully be recieving it in a few days.
> I'm trying to decide on a Li-Ion charger for the 10440's and for 14500's that would work in the LF 5XT that I am thinking of buying (or possibly the LF 3XT with the future AA extension tube)
> I've read the posts in this thread and others regarding the best one for my situation, but it seems like there is no perfect charger for the 10440's (that also do 14500's). From my limited understanding, it seems like the frontrunners all have issues... It seems the Ultrafire WF-138 that is commonly recommended seems have a tendency to overcharge batteries and that you have to use alligator clips to charge the 1440's. Trustfire brand chargers for the 10440's seem to be unreliable at best (and also overcharge). The Pila IBC seems to have an almost perfect charger but may be problematic if the 10440's are "overly discharged" below 3.8v. because of the 600 mA charging rate that may get the 10440's to charging at close to 2C. I know that the LF 2XT has overcharge protection but will this keep them from going this low? Searching DealExtreme, I found a SoShine SC-S1 Universal Li-Ion 2-Channel Digital Battery Charger (18650/17670 /14500/10440 and more) (sku 12162) but have not seen this charger mentioned on CPF and there are limited reviews of this charger on DX. My question is: Which charger should I get and is the SoShine one perfect for me?? I'm sorry if it should be obvious to me... as I said I'm an unelightened newbie. Thanks in advance.



I think that charger was mentioned here or somewhere recently as probably having too much charge current for a 10440 unless you are charging 2 of them at a time. Member wapkil did tests on some chargers still seemed to think the ~$5 charger I mentioned was the least bad charger and that none of them really were perfect but that this one here had less issues than most of them.


----------



## TITAN1833 (Jun 8, 2009)

Thanks bimmerboy 

I thought there were only two colours black and natural but! your picture shows three 
I have to say I'm not keen on the silver looking colour :sick2:

So if mine turns up like that it'll be on CPMP quick smart

 Now the wait to see which turns up


----------



## TooManyGizmos (Jun 8, 2009)

:nana:
The lighter silver might be the R2 model ??

http://my3c.com/D5/viewthread.php?ti...extra=page%3D1


See third picture down from top

.


----------



## d1dd1 (Jun 8, 2009)

TooManyGizmos said:


> :nana:
> The lighter silver might be the R2 model ??
> 
> http://my3c.com/D5/viewthread.php?ti...extra=page%3D1
> ...






> 退陽後的原鋁色 LED : 日亞 *NCSW136*


That's a Nichia LED :huh::huh::huh:

http://www.nichia.com/product/led-smd-powerled.html


----------



## TITAN1833 (Jun 8, 2009)

TooManyGizmos said:


> :nana:
> The lighter silver might be the R2 model ??
> 
> http://my3c.com/D5/viewthread.php?ti...extra=page%3D1
> ...


Ah ah! at first I never looked at the beam shot as it was the colour of the LF2XT I was interested in, phew! :sweat: I think you maybe right well I do hope so


----------



## juplin (Jun 8, 2009)

TITAN1833 said:


> I thought there were only two colours black and natural but! your picture shows three
> I have to say I'm not keen on the silver looking colour :sick2:


There are only two officially announced versions, natural and black.
The silver looking ones are bare aluminum samples before anodizing and have been modded to Nichia LED.:laughing:


----------



## TITAN1833 (Jun 8, 2009)

juplin said:


> There are only two officially announced versions, natural and black.
> The silver looking ones are bare aluminum samples before anodizing and have been modded to Nichia LED.:laughing:


Thanks juplin :twothumbs


----------



## wapkil (Jun 8, 2009)

matrixshaman said:


> Member wapkil did tests on some chargers still seemed to think the ~$5 charger I mentioned was the least bad charger and that none of them really were perfect but that this one here had less issues than most of them.



Yes, I've tested it and it seemed ok. Recently I've built a charger prototype based on the MCP73861 chip. This IC is the true CC/CV charge controller so now I can finally see how the charging process should look like when done correctly. I didn't have enough time to perform all the tests that I planed but I can say that this HG-103W9V $5 charger still look good to me. It seems that, compared to the CC/CV charger, the HG-103W9V undercharges batteries by ~10% but at least the charging voltage curve looks similar and safe. 

Unfortunately I'm not a battery expert so I cannot tell for sure, but given the choice among the budget charger that we currently have, I'd still buy the HG-103W9V. One thing to note is that there is an usual component variation between the different HG-103W9V chargers. The two that I bought and other ones reported by CPF members work correctly but I think it would be good to check the behavior of the newly bought ones to ensure that they don't do something strange.


----------



## Bimmerboy (Jun 8, 2009)

One issue down, one to go! Thanks, Juplin. 



KuKu427 said:


> And for my next trick! R2 2XT's!


Will you be making this happen, or is it already in Liteflux's plans?


----------



## davidt1 (Jun 8, 2009)

This light is dimmer than the light it replaces, according to the review at the other place. The reviewer hinted that the lower output is due to the complex circuitry needed to accommodate all those fancy modes. Interesting indeed.


----------



## HighLumens (Jun 8, 2009)

Bimmerboy said:


> One issue down, one to go! Thanks, Juplin.
> 
> 
> Will you be making this happen, or is it already in Liteflux's plans?


So, are these R2 LF2XTs built by LiteFlux or they are modded versions of "normal" LF2XT's from standart Q4 4C to R2?


----------



## TITAN1833 (Jun 8, 2009)

davidt1 said:


> This light is dimmer than the light it replaces, according to the review at the other place.


link to this other place please


----------



## d1dd1 (Jun 8, 2009)

I think he is referring to the lux measurements from light-reviews.com :candle:


----------



## TITAN1833 (Jun 8, 2009)

d1dd1 said:


> I think he is referring to the lux measurements from light-reviews.com :candle:


Oh! ok in that case can I say 60+ lumens for alkaline AAA and 123 lumens on 10440 is not really considered dim IMO bear in mind it's a AAA light  in fact it almost equals my LF3XT at 140 ish lumen's.:thumbsup:


----------



## cryhavok (Jun 8, 2009)

I think some of you are forgetting that the current LF2XT uses a NEUTRAL tint emitter (AKA "warm" white). There is ALWAYS a tradeoff when using a warmer tint emitter compared to the colder tint emitters.

It is OBVIOUSLY going to be dimmer when compared to a colder tint emitter...that's just the nature of LEDs. IIRC LEDs start off emitting blue light and then that light gets converted to white light with special phosphor coatings (losing some brightness). More light is lost going warmer into the color spectrum (at a gain of better color rendition). You are trading off some total brightness for better color rendition with the current LF2XT.

If you want the "brightest" Led light, get one with a blue emitter. It will smoke all these other lights in total brightness, but your color rendition will be nil.


----------



## davidt1 (Jun 8, 2009)

d1dd1 said:


> I think he is referring to the lux measurements from light-reviews.com :candle:



Thank you. I just found that review. He gave it a 7 for output. Here is what was said:

"User-defined brightness level is memorized even after the light is switched off. It quite amazing that so much functionality was squeezed into a light this size. This versatility does come at a cost though, as with other fully-programmable LiteFlux products, runtime is average. The output from the LF2 XT is slightly lower than than that of the LF2 X, though this in turn results in slightly longer runtime. Regulation is maintained well when running on regular a regular AAA cell, but seems to fluctuate somewhat on a 3.7V 10440 cell."

http://www.light-reviews.com/liteflux_lf2_xt/

Here is the review for the old light. He gave it an 8 for output

http://www.light-reviews.com/liteflux_lf2_x/


----------



## StandardBattery (Jun 8, 2009)

** 
*The Eagle has Landed!  *


----------



## KuKu427 (Jun 8, 2009)

StandardBattery said:


> *The Eagle has Landed!  *


 Congrats!!! When you get a chance, be sure to turn the light on and leave it on its tail somewhere. You'll LOOOOOOOOVE the auto-off feature!


----------



## TITAN1833 (Jun 8, 2009)

KuKu427 said:


> Congrats!!! When you get a chance, be sure to turn the light on and leave it on its tail somewhere. You'll LOOOOOOOOVE the auto-off feature!


Don't you have to activate that feature first?


----------



## baterija (Jun 8, 2009)

davidt1 said:


> This light is dimmer than the light it replaces, according to the review at the other place. The reviewer hinted that the lower output is due to the complex circuitry needed to accommodate all those fancy modes. Interesting indeed.



The new model is actually one lower flux bin than the old (Q4 versus Q5) which will explain a little bit of difference. They also published slightly lower drive currents in the specs for the 2XT. On a 10440 the 2XT is driving the LED a touch over 2C after it settles into the 550-600ma range after starting at 700ma. That is lower than the 700ma spec on the 2X (although there is no mention of whether it also drops after the initial burst). On NiMh they reduced drive current in the specs from 350ma to 300ma. Both maximum drives on the 2XT are still pushing their respective cells pretty hard.

The 2XT appears to be better regulated than the 2X too if you look at the 100% graphs in the two light-reviews write ups. (10440 is kind of ugly for both but the 2XT shows less drop.) Maybe it's the complexity of the cramming the interface into the space leading to lower drive currents. I'd lean toward it being more a matter of reducing current to the LED as a design choice so the cell could actually keep up and maintain good regulation.

There's only so much you can reasonably expect from a AAA format cell.


----------



## matrixshaman (Jun 8, 2009)

Got mine this morning early ( I think I've got a pipeline straight to California and EliteLED is super fast) but had to wait a bit to jump on here. I think you may be disappointed Titan unless the natural varies a lot. Mine looks like the silver but it feels smooth and anodized. It's a lot smaller than I thought it would be even though I've got other AAA lights like the L0D. Really nice tint - almost like and incandescent. I'm hoping I can get inside the reflector though as someone left some lint in there and and there may be some misfortunes on the reflector or it's just other lint. Anyone got a red shirt at LF?


----------



## TITAN1833 (Jun 8, 2009)

matrixshaman said:


> Got mine this morning early ( I think I've got a pipeline straight to California and EliteLED is super fast) but had to wait a bit to jump on here. I think you may be disappointed Titan unless the natural varies a lot. Mine looks like the silver but it feels smooth and anodized. It's a lot smaller than I thought it would be even though I've got other AAA lights like the L0D. Really nice tint - almost like and incandescent. I'm hoping I can get inside the reflector though as someone left some lint in there and and there may be some misfortunes on the reflector or it's just other lint. Anyone got a red shirt at LF?


Great, now! where's the picture of that silver LF2XT 

Oh and you may as well give us a pic of the red shirt while you're at it 

well I'm hoping it is lint from a shirt and not someone's shoes


----------



## BabyDoc (Jun 8, 2009)

cryhavok said:


> I think some of you are forgetting that the current LF2XT uses a NEUTRAL tint emitter (AKA "warm" white). There is ALWAYS a tradeoff when using a warmer tint emitter compared to the colder tint emitters.
> 
> It is OBVIOUSLY going to be dimmer when compared to a colder tint emitter...that's just the nature of LEDs. IIRC LEDs start off emitting blue light and then that light gets converted to white light with special phosphor coatings (losing some brightness). More light is lost going warmer into the color spectrum (at a gain of better color rendition). You are trading off some total brightness for better color rendition with the current LF2XT.
> 
> If you want the "brightest" Led light, get one with a blue emitter. It will smoke all these other lights in total brightness, but your color rendition will be nil.


 
I respectfully disagree with your assessment that a warmer emitter gives better color rendition. That isn't necessarily true. While it is true that a warm *incadescent* gives good color rendition, just because an LED reflects off a white wall a warm color like an incadescent, doesn't mean that it reflects back accurately other colors off of real objects. Most LED's, even warm LED's, have a tendency to accentuate blue frequencies over the reds and pinks. They are not balanced in terms of their light frequency makeup. Even taming down the blue with a single phosphor doesn't mean the light can reflect back pinks or reds. The Rebell 100 LED, for example, is quite warm, but the color rendition is pretty bad. I've missed seeing pharyngitis (red or pink throats) using a flashlight with even a warm Rebell emitter. The only LED that I am aware of that has high CRI is the Nichia 083. The tint of that light on a white wall is a pinkish yellow, and not at all creamy white or yellow like an incadescent. 

However, what is true in your statement is that the more phosphors that are used to coat the inside of the LED to tame down the blue, the less the output. In the case of the Nichia 083 multiple different phoshors coatings are used; some to tame the blue, some to accentuate the reds. Even with a CR123 battery, my McGizmo SunDrop with this Nichia high CRI emitter, tops out at about 40 to 60 lumens.


----------



## StandardBattery (Jun 8, 2009)

I have to run to work... very quick comments... may change I've only been able to play with it for a very short time.

1. brightness on Li-Ion not that different from Li

2. Tint is between EZ-AA and EZ-AAw, it's VERY nice. 

3. The beam seems incredible... I have not had chance for size by side, but might be the best looking smooth beam yet. Combined with the tint it really might be the most beautiful illuminator.

4. not as bright as I thought it might be... but no time for compare right now.

5. smaller that I thought.

6. wire clip uses wire that is maybe a little small in diameter, I can see clips getting twisted pretty easy. 

7. Button operation is smooth and seems to work great, I think they improved their electronic switch.... but no time for compare yet.

8. I'd prefered a little darker annodizing 

9. if your're looking for a ultra low... it's got it.

OK have to run... have not read manual or tested all the modes, but I like the ramping it seemed perfect. *I do believe LiteFlux has a winner!!* Can't wait for the LF5-XT.


----------



## TITAN1833 (Jun 8, 2009)

StandardBattery are you also saying it's more silver coloured


----------



## KuKu427 (Jun 8, 2009)

matrixshaman said:


> I'm hoping I can get inside the reflector though as someone left some lint in there and and there may be some misfortunes on the reflector or it's just other lint. Anyone got a red shirt at LF?


 
EDIT: Post deleted!
The two recesses on the side of the pill are designed to facilitate pill removal. 






PLEASE DO NOT USE THE TWO HOLES LOCATED ON THE PCB AS DAMAGE MAY OCCUR!

I apologize for my previous statement and hope no harm was caused.


----------



## matrixshaman (Jun 8, 2009)

Thanks for the info Kuku427 - I saw a couple small indents further out near the edge of the body that looked like it was made for removing the pill. I'll try later.


----------



## KuKu427 (Jun 8, 2009)

matrixshaman said:


> Thanks for the info Kuku427 - I saw a couple small indents further out near the edge of the body that looked like it was made for removing the pill. I'll try later.


 Yup! But I couldn't find anything that fits in there at home. The needles are a little awkward to use on the outer holes.


----------



## TooManyGizmos (Jun 8, 2009)

.
Matrix Quote :
Really nice tint - almost like and incandescent.
..............................................................


I'm glad I waited then !
.


----------



## matrixshaman (Jun 8, 2009)

Titan - here you go:


----------



## TITAN1833 (Jun 8, 2009)

Thanks matrix,:thumbsup:

ahah! the nice gunmetal colour :twothumbs






[edit]I think the lint is still there tho


----------



## HighLumens (Jun 8, 2009)

StandardBattery said:


> 2. Tint is between EZ-AA and EZ-AAw, it's VERY nice.





matrixshaman said:


> Really nice tint - almost like and incandescent


I'm happy you both like your tint, but is it neutral (as said by standardbattery) or warm (as said by matrixshaman)?


----------



## Nake (Jun 8, 2009)

HighLumens said:


> I'm happy you both like your tint, but is it neutral (as said by standardbattery) or warm (as said by matrixshaman)?


 
The neutral chart tints are warm.

Cree XLamp (Neutral-Warm White)





Cree XLamp (Cool White)




There are also what are called warm tints in the cool chart, such as WG, WH.


----------



## StandardBattery (Jun 8, 2009)

The one I tested was clearly between the regular EZ-AA and the EZ-AAw as expected (I put all three on a wall for a couple seconds). So I would not describe it as incan like, since even a 5A tint which is warmer is far from the color temp of most incan lights.

I think LightFlux made a good compromise, combined with their smooth beam it seems to be a thing of rare beauty is LED beams.


----------



## baterija (Jun 8, 2009)

HighLumens said:


> I'm happy you both like your tint, but is it neutral (as said by standardbattery) or warm (as said by matrixshaman)?



Technically by Crees naming convention it's neutral (4C is 4200K to 4500K and the Neutral range is 5000-3700K). Cree uses Cool-Neutral-Warm as it's naming convention (in order of decreasing color temp). Seoul on the other hand uses Pure-Natural-Warm. I haven't seen any lights using an actual Warm bin emitter by the strict naming conventions. 

Of course tints are named reverse of color temperature. What we call warmer tint corresponds to a cooler black body (lower color temperature). So if we were referring to this in terms of color temp instead of accepted tint references...

It's a cool white flashlight!  (I know. That was a long setup for a bad joke :devil


----------



## Flying Turtle (Jun 8, 2009)

Well, my ship came in, too. First impressions, it seems smaller than expected, almost delicate; very light colored natural anodizing; great switch; and that's a seriously warm tint to the LED. This may take some getting used to. Based on ceiling bounce it seems about as bright as an L0DQ4, both running on NiMHs. And the beam is smooth with a seamless transition from spot to flood.






Now it's off to light up the back yard and study the manual.

Geoff


----------



## Beacon of Light (Jun 8, 2009)

What's the price for black & natural LF2XTs & the Nano combo?



KuKu427 said:


> There is a dealer offering $10 off if the person buys 2.


----------



## KuKu427 (Jun 8, 2009)

Beacon of Light said:


> What's the price for black & natural LF2XTs & the Nano combo?


$75 bucks! Three left! OOP!
EDIT EDIT EDIT
Just woke up and I didn't see the black & natural, thought you meant one 2XT. Please ask me on CPFMP


----------



## Beacon of Light (Jun 8, 2009)

KuKu427 said:


> $75 bucks! Three left!



KuKu, no I meant the Black and Natural set for $110 AND the Nano Charger combo. I want the whole set.


----------



## DHart (Jun 8, 2009)

Mine came in today!  So far.. I'm loving it... about what I had hoped it would be. Only had it a few minutes, though, so not much to report from me just yet... The only quibble is that the clip is a bit flimsy... so clip lovers may not be totally thrilled with the clip. Personally, I remove the clips as I don't use 'em and don't like 'em getting in my way of my grip.

LF3XT owners will feel right at home, instantly, with this little gem!


----------



## matrixshaman (Jun 8, 2009)

I only had about 2 minutes to check mine out earlier today and in bright sunlight so I'm not too sure about my assessment of the tint. I'll have to see it in the dark against some white walls with other lights to really say on tint. But so far I like the tint as far as I can tell and overall this seems like one very sweet light that I plan to have with me thanks to all it's great features. A quick comparison against the Fenix L0DQ4 on 10440'S though showed the L0D as brighter to my eye - but then it's a freakish bright light for a AAA and one that is being seriously pushed when using a Li-Ion battery in it. From my daylight uses of the LF2XT I'd say it's plenty bright for a tiny light and will be very useful in many situations. It's ergonomics are a delight to the hand and as light weight as it is it may get consideration for neck carry.


----------



## matrixshaman (Jun 8, 2009)

DHart said:


> Mine came in today!  So far.. I'm loving it... about what I had hoped it would be. The only quibble is that the clip is a bit flimsy... so clip lovers may not be totally thrilled with the clip. Personally, I remove the clips as I don't use 'em and don't like 'em getting in my way of my grip.
> 
> LF3XT owners will feel right at home, instantly, with this little gem!



DHart :thumbsup: Did you see the keychain clip in the little baggy? I almost missed it but it eliminates the clip essentially just giving you a lanyard or chain attachment point. Glad you're liking it too!

One more :


----------



## DHart (Jun 8, 2009)

matrixshaman said:


> DHart :thumbsup: Did you see the keychain clip in the little baggy? I almost missed it but it eliminates the clip essentially just giving you a lanyard or chain attachment point. Glad you're liking it too!



MS... thanks... I haven't even look in the box, yet, since pulling the light out of it! Ah yes... I see it. Cool... may give that a try!

I got a stainless steel LD01 from EliteLED today in the same package... so it feels a bit like Christmas!


----------



## KuKu427 (Jun 8, 2009)

Beacon of Light said:


> KuKu, no I meant the Black and Natural set for $110 AND the Nano Charger combo. I want the whole set.


 Ah yeah! sorry about that! Too early in the morning ! I'll have to check for shipping. It won't fit in the usual package.


----------



## Beacon of Light (Jun 8, 2009)

Also I'd like the coolest and whitest of white you have left.


----------



## KuKu427 (Jun 8, 2009)

Beacon of Light said:


> Also I'd like the coolest and whitest of white you have left.


 www.expandku.com/bs.html

Go pick your own!


----------



## Beacon of Light (Jun 8, 2009)

Nice. #10 Black and #22 Natural & Nano Charger.


----------



## matrixshaman (Jun 8, 2009)

I've had the chance to use this light now for a half hour or so in darkness and I really like this light in so many ways. The User interface is absolutely great! I have the 3XT and 5XT also but this has some notable improvements that really make it nice. It's amazing to have a built in voltmeter that tells you to the hundredth of a volt what your battery is reading! I really like that as you'll always know when you pick up the light exactly where it's at in power availablility without taking it apart. It's nice too that it uses your current brightness setting to blink out the voltage reading rather than some preset level. Auto-shutoff is really nice to have also. That's a feature I use all the time on another light. This ones' a keeper for sure. I really like the current warm tint of this light as it's one of the few I have with a warm tint except one that was supposedly warm but brand X looks more green than warm to me. So the Liteflux is really a nice tint but in comparing it to incandescent it's not nearly that yellow or warm. I do hope they offer it in a cooler white at some point as I still prefer the very white tint that seems to go with the slightly cooler tints (but not bluish). The other advantage of having a cooler tint for this light would be a few more Lumens per watt as is typical for the cooler tints. And in a AAA light that can be a bit more important. Either way I'd gladly buy a second one of these because they are just THAT good. :twothumbs again to Liteflux


----------



## DHart (Jun 9, 2009)

The smooth, creamy beam characteristics of the LF3XT which many of us already love are definitely carried over to the LF2XT, ... these two lights are definitely "birds of a feather!" 

Yes, the built-in battery meter to 2 decimal places is amazing and super practical... and as mentioned above, those who love a low low for late night use with dark adapted eyes will love the very low low offered by the LF2XT... I've used mine on min. or close to it for hours tonight... something I do a lot of, as a night owl. My LF3XT was my #1 choice for min. output use until now, but the smaller size and lighter weight of the LF2XT means that I will probably choose the LF2XT more often for this application. 

That the simple UI is the same for both the LF3XT and LF2XT is a blessing to owners of both lights... I could not be happier than I am with my LF2XT! 

Now... I hope Liteflux makes a triumvirate of this UI and creates an LF5XT to match! 

And while I'm wishing, an LF18650XT would be simply *AMAZING!*


----------



## BabyDoc (Jun 9, 2009)

I received my lights (black and natural) from Gary at EliteLED yesterday. Wow! These are great! I won't repeat everything that has already been said about them, but I was impressed that I finally have a light that replaces my LOD on my keychain. Even though the light is about a 1/4 in longer than the LOD, the light feels lighter. I do like the tint on this light. It is warm but definitely not at all green. The color rendition is much better than any other LED light that I have except the Nichia 083 high CRI. I love the improvements that have been made on the interface programming, although I discovered a troublesome but avoidable programming bug (see below) that people should be aware of.
LiteFlux has eliminated the rather confusing Function Selection Menu that was present on the LF5xt and LF3xt, and gives you a simpler more direct way to set certain functions such as the number of user modes (6xC+PH), battery protection (4xC+PH), memory on/off toggle (7xC+PH), tactical memory on/off toggle (4xC), and has added a auto-off function that can be toggled/on or off (8xC+PH) or instantly disabled any time (3xC), 10xC+PH for factory default reset.

*So this is the bug and how to avoid it.*

If you have the auto-off function turned on (8xC+PH), and try to change the number of available user modes, you will NOT be able to do it. For example, changing the modes from 5 to 2 modes, you would first do 6xC+PH to get into the mode changing function. You would then do 2xC to select the 2 modes indicated by the repeating 2 flashes and a pause. When you then do a 3xC+PH to save this change, as long as the auto-off function is enabled, the change does not get entered. You will still have 5 modes. *NOT ONLY THAT BUT NOW YOUR AUTO-OFF function SHUTS THE LIGHT OFF IN LESS THAN 40 SECONDS. OUCH! *
Once this happens, no matter what you try will easily return the auto shut off period to 3 minutes. For example, turning off the auto-shut off function and turning it back on using 8C+PH, still results in a 40 second shut down. Temporarily disabling the auto-shut off function while the light is on with a 3C command, and then re-enabling it with a second 3C commands still keeps the shut off at under 40 seconds. Returning the light to the original number of modes, doesn't fix it either. The only fix for the shorter auto shut off period is to either disable the shut off entirely, or do a factory reset of all the defaults - 10xC+PH. The latter is what I did, at the expense of destroying all the changes I had made in each of my user modes.

Thefore, in order to be able to change the number of user modes and avoid shortening the auto shut off period *you must* *always turn off the AUTO-OFF function BEFORE attempting to change the number of modes*. You can either temporarily disable the auto-off with a 3C or entirely disable the auto-off with a 8C+PH. AFTER making the changes in the number of user modes, you may then turn on the AUTO-OFF and still have your 3 min shut down.

While this bug is troublesome, once your light is set up with the number of modes the way you want it, it shouldn't be a problem.

On another more positive note, I did notice some other improvements that LiteFlux made with the LF2XT:
1. When you switch back and forth from the FUI to the CUI (5XC+PH), your user defined setting in the CUI is retained, instead of being reset to 50 percent as it is with the LF3XT.
2. When you toggle the tactical on and off while in the CUI, after the toggle, the light level doesn't change like it does with the LF3XT.
3. When you do a battery check, the light level doesn't change to a different level like does with the LF3XT. As has been mentioned before, getting a battery voltage readout to the hundredths digit is a nice improvement.


----------



## Thujone (Jun 9, 2009)

If this is confirmed in another torch that tells me two things; 1) the beta testers they chose didn't take their job seriously 2) we are going to be dealing with shipping these in for firmware updates


----------



## BabyDoc (Jun 9, 2009)

Thujone said:


> If this is confirmed in another torch that tells me two things; 1) the beta testers they chose didn't take their job seriously 2) we are going to be dealing with shipping these in for firmware updates


 
I have 2 LF2XT's, one, black and another, natural. I have replicated this problem in both. 

The Auto-off feature was added at the last minute, primarily because of the people here at CPF who requested it. I doubt that the beta testers had much of a chance to test this addition. It was only a few weeks ago that we discussed this feature and then the lights hit the shelves.

As I mentioned above, there were some pecularities even with the LF3XT that got fixed with the LF2XT. None of them with the LF3xt were fatal flaws. Even this problem with the LF2XT, while troublesome, isn't fatal. You can work around it. As picky as I am, I wouldn't send the lights back for a firmware fix, unless there were other more serious issues that show up. . In fact, who knows whether somebody will want a 40 second shut down? In fact it might be useful in your pocket, and it can be over riden with a 3C command while using the light. 

Still, this is a firmware fix that LiteFlux will need to do, particularly since every buyer doesn't read this forum and may think his light is defective. (When this first happened to me, I thought my batteries were weak or the battery protection feature was causing the premature shut off. I couldn't figure out why I couldn't adjust the number of modes, either, until I reset the factory defaults (no auto-off) and saw that I could now easily change the number of modes and that the light didn't shut down early.


----------



## Zeruel (Jun 9, 2009)

Good thing my need is simple. On. Off. :huh:


----------



## TITAN1833 (Jun 9, 2009)

Zeruel said:


> Good thing my need is simple. On. Off. :huh:


Me too,the CUI is quite enough for my needs I still only use that in my LF3XT :twothumbs


----------



## mikes1 (Jun 9, 2009)

Just wanted to say this light looks great, really looking forward to getting mine and also I hope Liteflux goes ahead with a CR2 XT light I will never have to by lights from anyone else 
:devil:
:naughty:
:bow:

:goodjob:

Mike


----------



## davidt1 (Jun 9, 2009)

Flying Turtle said:


> Well, my ship came in, too. First impressions, it seems smaller than expected, almost delicate; very light colored natural anodizing; great switch; and that's a seriously warm tint to the LED. This may take some getting used to. Based on ceiling bounce it seems about as bright as an L0DQ4, both running on NiMHs. And the beam is smooth with a seamless transition from spot to flood.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thanks for the picture. Where did you get the clip for the second light? I have been trying to find a clip like that for an AA light. Do you have a Maglite sinlge aaa Solitaire to post a side-by-side picture with the LF2XT with by any chance? I have limited space so my next aaa light has to be the same length as the Solitaire.


----------



## DHart (Jun 9, 2009)

Zeruel said:


> Good thing my need is simple. On. Off. :huh:



Pretty much same here. With LF3XT and LF2XT I use on/off, quick to min., quick to max., and ramp up/down. That's a lot of great versatility in a flashlight, to my mind, and all I need/want the lights to do. They do that magnificently.


----------



## DHart (Jun 9, 2009)

Flying Turtle... how about a quick comparison analysis of your LF2XT vs. EZAA?

=======

As for output... here's a quick comparison of max output to the LD01, made via ceiling bounce EV reading.

LIGHT=========10440 Li-Ion====AAA Eneloop
LD01=========== 4.9 EV======= 3.2 EV
LF2XT=========== 4.1 EV======= 3.2 EV

With a 1.0 change in EV representing a doubling/halving of measured output.


----------



## Flying Turtle (Jun 9, 2009)

davidt1 said:


> Thanks for the picture. Where did you get the clip for the second light? I have been trying to find a clip like that for an AA light. Do you have a Maglite sinlge aaa Solitaire to post a side-by-side picture with the LF2XT with by any chance? I have limited space so my next aaa light has to be the same length as the Solitaire.



Hey David. The clip on the L0D came from a River Rock 2AAA. It does fine, with the help of a little super glue. The Solitaire is exactly the same length as the LF2XT, which is maybe 1.5 mm wider.






Geoff


----------



## matrixshaman (Jun 9, 2009)

BabyDoc said:


> I received my lights (black and natural) from Gary at EliteLED yesterday. Wow! These are great! I won't repeat everything that has already been said about them, but I was impressed that I finally have a light that replaces my LOD on my keychain. Even though the light is about a 1/4 in longer than the LOD, the light feels lighter. I do like the tint on this light. It is warm but definitely not at all green. The color rendition is much better than any other LED light that I have except the Nichia 083 high CRI. I love the improvements that have been made on the interface programming, although I discovered a troublesome but avoidable programming bug (see below) that people should be aware of.
> LiteFlux has eliminated the rather confusing Function Selection Menu that was present on the LF5xt and LF3xt, and gives you a simpler more direct way to set certain functions such as the number of user modes (6xC+PH), battery protection (4xC+PH), memory on/off toggle (7xC+PH), tactical memory on/off toggle (4xC), and has added a auto-off function that can be toggled/on or off (8xC+PH) or instantly disabled any time (3xC), 10xC+PH for factory default reset.
> 
> *So this is the bug and how to avoid it.*
> ...



Nice find BabyDoc. But you've got one thing wrong. It's not a bug it's a feature - a hidden Easter Egg for those who want a shorter auto-off time 



This is good info to know but once known I don't see it as a problem and wouldn't send a light back for it. The more features the UI gets the more likely it will be to have a bug - afterall it's just a hard coded software program.


----------



## Flying Turtle (Jun 9, 2009)

DHart said:


> Flying Turtle... how about a quick comparison analysis of your LF2XT vs. EZAA?



It's tough to do a good comparison at this point. I was definitely biased toward LiteFlux and was tempted many times to cancel the EZAA order. I thought it would be too big to just drop in a pant's pocket and not feel weighted down. It's not, to my surprise. The EZAA seems well balanced, if you can say that about such a small light. The low level seems just right for most tasks and the high is surprising. The beam is smooth and very white. The knurling and simple twist switch make it a pleasure to use.

The LF2XT is more for those that enjoy having a light with its abilities, like the LF3XT. It won't light up something as brightly as the EZAA, but it'll do it in many different ways. I'm still working on getting used to the warm tint. Very happy they put in the auto-off, along with that nifty override function. Thanks for that tip on the bug, BabyDoc.

Overall at this early point I like them both. I'm sure I'll be carrying the LF2XT more, just as I suspected, but I can't fault the EZAA . 

Geoff


----------



## TITAN1833 (Jun 9, 2009)

I'm  WTH colour are these LF2XT's one's I'm seeing are more bare alu and IMO a  silvery colour  

@matrix is yours really gun metal or was that a camera trick


----------



## HighLumens (Jun 9, 2009)

Thanks so much BabyDoc for telling us the bug :thumbsup:lovecpf

I think that it's not a great problem if you know that. You just have to remember it... And anyway I think you will rarely have to change the number of user modes...


----------



## BabyDoc (Jun 9, 2009)

TITAN1833 said:


> I'm  WTH colour are these LF2XT's one's I'm seeing are more bare alu and IMO a  silvery colour
> 
> @matrix is yours really gun metal or was that a camera trick


 
The color of my LF2xt is more like nickel than aluminum or silver. Since it appears slightly shiny, but not at all mirror like, it looks like bare tarnished metal, again more the color of nickel or pehaps tarnished aluminum. (I have a LF5xt in natural, and the LF2xt appears just a shade darker and bit more shiny.) I like the natural finish. It looks like it will wear very well on my keychain.


----------



## TITAN1833 (Jun 9, 2009)

BabyDoc said:


> The color of my LF2xt is more like nickel than aluminum or silver. Since it appears slightly shiny, but not at all mirror like, it looks like bare tarnished metal, again more the color of nickel or pehaps tarnished aluminum. (I have a LF5xt in natural, and the LF2xt appears just a shade darker and bit more shiny.) I like the natural finish. It looks like it will wear very well on my keychain.


Pictures please I have this thing about anything silver as it's slowly showing up in my hair :hairpull:


----------



## KuKu427 (Jun 9, 2009)

http://www.facebook.com/album.php?a...hlights/108181066154?v=wall&viewas=1617291382

Feel free to post pix of LiteFlux flashlights. :twothumbs


----------



## BabyDoc (Jun 9, 2009)

TITAN1833 said:


> Pictures please I have this thing about anything silver as it's slowly showing up in my hair :hairpull:


 
I don't think you will be able to capture this well with a picture. Again, it is NOT silver. If anything it is grey like nickel.


----------



## TITAN1833 (Jun 9, 2009)

BabyDoc said:


> I don't think you will be able to capture this well with a picture. Again, it is NOT silver. If anything it is grey like nickel.


So this colour then?



scrap nickel :thumbsup:


----------



## DHart (Jun 9, 2009)

My natural is about the same color and sheen as a US nickel.

========

A simple runtime comparison with the LD01.
EV levels measures as ceiling bounce.
Change of 1.0 EV = doubling/halving of
measured light output.

LF2XT on AAA Eneloop on HIGH

Start 3.2 EV
20 min.	3.0 EV
30 min. 2.5 EV
38 min. -0.1 EV

LD01 on AAA Eneloop on HIGH

Start 3.2 EV
20 min. 2.8 EV
30 min. 2.8 EV
45 min. 2.7 EV
53 min. 2.7 EV
1 hr. 1.5 EV
66 min. -0.3 EV

The LD01 is certainly a champ for runtime on high with NiMH. 
And for output on 10440. (LD01 is EV 4.9 vs. LF2XT EV 4.1).

But the LF2XT wins in versatility of output and it's wonderfully low low!

Not sure what the runtime of LF2XT would be on low... anyone care to guesstimate?


----------



## TITAN1833 (Jun 9, 2009)

DHart said:


> Not sure what the runtime of LF2XT would be on low... anyone care to guesstimate?


I'm hoping about 4 days.


----------



## BabyDoc (Jun 9, 2009)

TITAN1833 said:


> So this colour then?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Take a look at KUKU's website.
http://www.expandku.com/lf2xt.html

The picture he shows of the natural finished light looks very shiny and more like silver over the barell of the light. That's because the flash is brighter on that part of the light. However, if you look at the color just under the clip by the tail switch, it appears more grey, more like my entire light looks.


----------



## KuKu427 (Jun 9, 2009)

http://www.expandku.com/g.jpg
Here's one with the flash on.
Caution, EXTRA LARGE PIC!


----------



## TITAN1833 (Jun 9, 2009)

KuKu427 said:


> http://www.expandku.com/g.jpg
> Here's one with the flash on.
> Caution, EXTRA LARGE PIC!


Thank you kuku427,so it's not white silver as I first thought :twothumbs


----------



## KuKu427 (Jun 9, 2009)

TITAN1833 said:


> Thank you kuku427,so it's not white silver as I first thought :twothumbs


 Actually...sometimes it looks more silver than that pic
Lemme go take a pic with it compared to a coke can.


----------



## TITAN1833 (Jun 9, 2009)

KuKu427 said:


> Actually...sometimes it looks more silver than that pic
> Lemme go take a pic with it compared to a coke can.


Actually I like you,you have a sense of humour,lol a coke can


----------



## KuKu427 (Jun 9, 2009)

http://www.expandku.com/j.jpg
Oh.. just something we are all familiar with and probably have around right now.


----------



## TITAN1833 (Jun 9, 2009)

KuKu427 said:


> http://www.expandku.com/j.jpg
> Oh.. just something we are all familiar with and probably have around right now.


Ah now that is not too bad for natural anno :thinking: I have to think natural is? as is in bare alu in comparison. So yeah that is acceptable IMO :twothumbs thank you sir :thumbsup:






[edit]I should have mine sometime this week guys! so look forward to plenty pictures and my thoughts,thank you.


----------



## KuKu427 (Jun 9, 2009)

TITAN1833 said:


> Ah now that is not too bad for natural anno :thinking: I have to think natural is? as is in bare alu in comparison. So yeah that is acceptable IMO :twothumbs thank you sir :thumbsup:
> 
> [edit]I should have mine sometime this week guys! so look forward to plenty pictures and my thoughts,thank you.


You're welcome!
When you get some pix post it on LiteFlux's Facebook fanpage okay?


----------



## BabyDoc (Jun 9, 2009)

DHart said:


> ....The LD01 is certainly a champ for runtime on high with NiMH.
> And for output on 10440. (LD01 is EV 4.9 vs. LF2XT EV 4.1).


 
Thank you for your runtime comparisons. While I recognize that your bounce tests show that the 10440 cells give measurably brighter output rather than using NIMH with the LF2XT, is this greater brightness easily observable? Did you do any runtimes with the 10440 cells? Would you expect greater or less run times with the 10440 cells? I am trying to decide whether it is worth investing in the 10440 cells and a charger just for the LF2XT.


----------



## Incidentalist (Jun 9, 2009)

I got my LF2XT yesterday and spent a good amount of time playing with it last night.

My initial impressions are quite positive and it has quickly become my favorite AAA light. I just love the UI. Three levels with a super low-low, and user adjustable regular mode and the high. The ramping works great and I can't complain about anything with the function of the light so far.

I see the problems that have been encountered with the more in-depth UI and I don't think it will be a problem with my use of the light as I doubt I'll ever venture that far into the UI on this light. Although it is unfortunate that some might have problems with it.

There are some minor issues with the finish on mine. For the record, I got the natural finish. The body and head are slightly different colors, but it only noticeable with a close inspection of the light. I actually didn't even notice it until I got to work today and had it sitting on my desk. There is also some clouding in the ano around the tail of the light. It looks like stuff that you should be able to rub off with your fingers, but you can't.

Overall, the finish issues aren't anything that I'm going to officially complain about and really don't bother me, but I thought I'd mention it here for the sake of being thorough.

I like the color of the Natural finish. It's not quite as shiny as my LD01SS and I agree with others that it has the color of a nickel.

Overall, I give Liteflux 2 thumbs up. :twothumbs

Now my only questions are:
LF4XT?
LF(18650)XT?
Updated LF5XT with new UI?

LiteFlux has now sufficiently cemeted itself into my top 2 favorite imported light brands (with JetBeam being the other, love the I.B.S.).


----------



## BabyDoc (Jun 9, 2009)

Incidentalist said:


> There are some minor issues with the finish on mine. For the record, I got the natural finish. The body and head are slightly different colors, but it only noticeable with a close inspection of the light. I actually didn't even notice it until I got to work today and had it sitting on my desk. There is also some clouding in the ano around the tail of the light. It looks like stuff that you should be able to rub off with your fingers, but you can't.
> I like the color of the Natural finish. .... It's not quite as shiny as my LD01SS and I agree with others that it has the color of a nickel.
> 
> Overall, I give Liteflux 2 thumbs up. :twothumbs
> ...


 
I looked closely at my natural LF2XT and noticed the same smudging in the anodizing around the tail cap. It really isn't noticable except under bright lighting. I like that the color is not perfectly uniform. Rather than it looking like it was painted or anodized, I like that the light looks like nickel that has taken on oxidation or a charming patina, none of which would be that even if it really was oxidized bare metal. This light says, "Use me! I am not a shelf queen". I am hoping with time, as this light really gets beaten up in my jacket pocket with my keys, that it will even look better, as any loved and used tool should. 

Oh, BTW, I also have a black LF2XT which I have currently clipped in my shirt pocket. The black anodizing with this light, just like with the LF3XT, is perfect! The color rendition of the emitter in this light, while not quite comparable to the McGizmo Sundrop's 083 Nichia, is so good, I am giving it a try in my office.


----------



## Flying Turtle (Jun 9, 2009)

I'm noticing on a cold startup the LED will ramp up (in a few milliseconds) to the set level. This may be easiest to see on the lowest level. If I then turn it off and back on within about 15 seconds there is no delay with instant full level. But, if I wait more than about 20 seconds I'll see it ramp. Anyone else notice this? It's not something you'd see except by looking directly at the LED. Did it with both NiMH and alkaline.

Mine also has a wee bit of tailcap smudging of the anodize.

Geoff


----------



## BabyDoc (Jun 9, 2009)

Flying Turtle said:


> I'm noticing on a cold startup the LED will ramp up (in a few milliseconds) to the set level. This may be easiest to see on the lowest level. If I then turn it off and back on within about 15 seconds there is no delay with instant full level. But, if I wait more than about 20 seconds I'll see it ramp. Anyone else notice this? It's not something you'd see except by looking directly at the LED. Did it with both NiMH and alkaline.
> 
> Mine also has a wee bit of tailcap smudging of the anodize.
> 
> Geoff


 
No, I don't see this with either of my samples.
Is this very noticable to the point that it is a problem? Does this "ramping" occur so quickly, that I may not be really looking at the same thing you are?


----------



## StandardBattery (Jun 9, 2009)

Nice to see that everyone is pretty happy with the LF2-XT. I still haven't had time to read the manual or use anything other than the CUI, but I'm still liking it. I didn't get a chance to use it outside yet, so I will try to do that tonight. 

I bought 10440 cell just to test on this light, but so far I don't think I needed them. It might be different outdoors. I'll wait to see the output/runtime plots though when the big reviews come out. I got 10440 just to play with anyway for the most part, I'm only a fan of one Li-Ion cell and that is the 18650.

This light would be awesome in Stainless Steel, just to give is a little more heft. Maybe this year's Holiday flashlight will be the SS LF2-XT, and a Olive HA LF5-XTa. *AND...* as suggested above it may be time for LiteFlux to think about an 18650 light... but update the AA model first, and get that clip working on the LF3-XT.


----------



## cryhavok (Jun 9, 2009)

I got my LF2XT last night and have been playing with it all day. This light is simply AWESOME! 

The tint on mine is a real winner. It is a creamy white with no hint of blue. It really is spectacular. I wouldn't describe it as "warm" at all...it is just white to my eyes. It is wayyy cooler than an incandescent, and noticeably warmer than WH tinted XR-E's. If you compare the two on a white wall, it makes the XR-E look very blue. Not a hint of yellow or orange.

I'm only using it on 10440s and man this sucker is bright. The beam profile is just about perfect. It throws further than my Modamag Draco on burst (Cree XR-E R2 WH tint). I haven't compared total output.

My light also has some anodizing flaws at the tailcap area. It reminded me of the annodizing on my Arc6 except the spots are lighter than the rest of the body. I've been rubbing that area all day and the defect has become almost unnoticeable. If you have this defect, just keep rubbing the spot (it won't look like you are doing anything) and it will eventually fade. 

The anodizing is very dynamic to my eyes. In some lighting, it looks almost silver. In others, the "natural" color comes out more. Overall, it is a very light natural and think it looks great.


The UI is incredible. So flexible and easy to program. I think the glitch mentioned earlier won't be a problem to 99% of the users...I doubt many users will change the number of modes more than once. I didn't run into the problem when setting up my 4 modes (By default, the auto off feature is disabled.) so as long as you setup the light to your liking before turning on the auto-off, you will be fine.

Anyone else find themselves constantly checking the battery voltage  The voltage reading to the hundredth place is very appreciated. 

For me, this is definitely one of those "fondle" lights. It is so tiny and so well made I am constantly picking it up and just holding it (and checking battery voltage  ). 

This is my first Liteflux light and I think this brand has become my favorite overseas manufacturer :thumbsup:



P.S. what does everyone have their FUI programed to? Mine is:
Mode 1: ultra low
Mode 2: 15%
Mode 3: 50%
Mode 4: 10Hz strobe

Memory disabled. 100% output is accessable by a press and hold in any mode. I chose 10Hz for the strobe as that frequency has been shown to have the "brightest" effect on the eye (although the random strobe is pretty cool (Click + Press and Hold in any mode).


----------



## matrixshaman (Jun 9, 2009)

TITAN1833 said:


> Pictures please I have this thing about anything silver as it's slowly showing up in my hair :hairpull:



See the color of the hair in BabyDoc's Avatar? That's it - that's the color  



It's really not bad but just not what I was expecting either. But I'm totally okay with it. I think my pics made it look more silver as that was taken outside in sunlight with crystals all around it reflecting light. I still may get a black one though. If you really don't like it I'm sure you won't have any trouble selling it here with all the interest lately in the Liteflux and the LF2XT.


----------



## djshiner (Jun 9, 2009)

Could someone with both LF2XT light finishes and a scale weigh them to see if they are the same weight or not.

If they weigh different (i.e. by 7 grams) were is the difference; in the head, body or both?


----------



## Flying Turtle (Jun 9, 2009)

BabyDoc said:


> No, I don't see this with either of my samples.
> Is this very noticable to the point that it is a problem? Does this "ramping" occur so quickly, that I may not be really looking at the same thing you are?



The "ramping" is like the LED glows, then fires in less than a second. It's really only noticeable if I look for it. I wonder of there's a leaky capacitor making this happen? Not a problem at this point. My old 2C from Advanced Auto does the same thing.

Geoff


----------



## matrixshaman (Jun 9, 2009)

BabyDoc - I just did some tests with a light meter on the difference between the 10440's and a NiMH. No Lumen claims here as I just picked a range on the meter to compare the two. Distance was exactly the same but not measured - just used a reference point that was about 2 feet from the meter. I was getting around 290 with a Li-Ion charged to 4.12 volts. A freshly charge NiMH that had rested for about 1 hour after a full charge gave a reading on the light meter of about 150. So yes I think the 10440's are worth it and these weren't even AW's - just some cheapies and my ~$5 charger for them from DX. That's almost double the output with 10440's and it's very noticeable. BTW I'm guessing my range for this light meter was actually saying 2900 Lux and 1500 Lux (at less then the common test distance).


----------



## Bonky (Jun 9, 2009)

yeah, using a LF2-series light without 10440s is like never driving your Ferrari over 55mph. There's little point in owning one if you're just going to stick in a standard AAA.

I didn't always believe this, but once I got my 10440s (in my LF2x) and saw the difference I knew the light was designed fo' them.


----------



## davidt1 (Jun 9, 2009)

What about e2 batteries? Anybody tested those? For emergency backup I trust e2 over all others.


----------



## BabyDoc (Jun 10, 2009)

matrixshaman said:


> BabyDoc - I just did some tests with a light meter on the difference between the 10440's and a NiMH. No Lumen claims here as I just picked a range on the meter to compare the two. Distance was exactly the same but not measured - just used a reference point that was about 2 feet from the meter. I was getting around 290 with a Li-Ion charged to 4.12 volts. A freshly charge NiMH that had rested for about 1 hour after a full charge gave a reading on the light meter of about 150. So yes I think the 10440's are worth it and these weren't even AW's - just some cheapies and my ~$5 charger for them from DX. That's almost double the output with 10440's and it's very noticeable. BTW I'm guessing my range for this light meter was actually saying 2900 Lux and 1500 Lux (at less then the common test distance).


 
Matrixshamen, thanks for the measuremts.
Do you think the advantage of the 10440's higher output is cancelled out by the lower mah rating of that type of battery vs a NIMH battery? In other words, can I expect significantly less runtime with a 10440, both because of the greater current draw by the flashlight, and because the mah rating on the10440's are already less than most NIMH batteries? Is the higher top end output worth it? Or to use Bonky's great analogy, are you going to empty the smaller tank of the 10440 and run out of gas more quickly just to run this Ferrari at top speed?

Finally, and I know this has been discussed before, but where can you get the best 10440 batteries and charger for this light? Lighthound is out of the AW cells, but has the UltraFire batteries and the Ultrafire 38 charger. I am not sure this is the best choice, but right now is the only available source I have found. Besides DX and other overseas sources, are there any US dealers that may carry what we need for this light?


----------



## TITAN1833 (Jun 10, 2009)

I believe the runtime on max is halved using 10440 around 23 ish minutes,with alkaline you get around 48 minutes on max. 







[edit]BabyDoc kuku247 I think can get the nano charger or you can get 10440's from AW and this charger from DX which apparently works ok.


----------



## Dreamer (Jun 10, 2009)

Just curious, is the LF2XT brighter than the LF2X on NiMH?


----------



## DHart (Jun 10, 2009)

BabyDoc said:


> Thank you for your runtime comparisons. While I recognize that your bounce tests show that the 10440 cells give measurably brighter output rather than using NIMH with the LF2XT, is this greater brightness easily observable? Did you do any runtimes with the 10440 cells? Would you expect greater or less run times with the 10440 cells? I am trying to decide whether it is worth investing in the 10440 cells and a charger just for the LF2XT.



BabyDoc... using a 10440 in the LF2XT will give you about 90% more output on high. Recapping my previous measurement:

As for output... here's a quick comparison of max output to the LD01, made via ceiling bounce EV reading.

LIGHT=========10440 Li-Ion====AAA Eneloop
LD01=========== 4.9 EV======= 3.2 EV
LF2XT=========== 4.1 EV======= 3.2 EV

With a 1.0 change in EV representing a doubling/halving of measured output.

A 90% increase in output is quite noticible. As for runtimes, I haven't tested that yet, but here are light-reviews evaluation of runtimes for 10440 vs. NiMH and the LF2XT:

Runtime

1x 10440 340mAh AW Unprotected
100% 00:22 to 50%
50%	01:21 to 50%

1x AAA 800mAh Eneloop
100% 00:48 to 50%
50% 01:40 to 50%

I must say that I am a big fan of Li-Ion cells and run them in every light that I can. For the LF2XT, the choice would depend on whether you desire higher output more than longer runtime or longer runtime more than higher output. Remember that with a Li-Ion you can have higher output when you use HIGH and still get decent runtime (given it's a AAA size light) if you use the light on a lower setting most of the time. The cost of a couple of 10440s and a small charger is very modest, really. I'd say go for it. You can always run Eneloops when you want longer possible runtimes and Li-Ions the rest of the time for greater output. The Energizer L92 primary lithium may give the longest runtime if that's what you really need and you don't mind blasting through low-capacity, expensive lithium primaries.

If you're going to use the light outside... use Li-Ion for it's greater reach on high. For indoors use, Eneloop or 10440, with 10440 if you want the most output on high and Eneloop if you want the longest runtime. 

For me, the LF2XT is not a light that's about runtime, between being a AAA size light and being less efficient than some other designs, the LF2XT is not the runtime choice... if I need longish runtime, I select another light for the task. (Think 18650!). If you're going out at night and think the likelihood of using a light is high, then take another (higher capacity) light or two and perhaps an extra cell or two. The LF2XT is really just a convenience light, albeit a cool one at that! But it's not a barn burner nor a long runner. As with all things in life, for everything gained, something must be given up.


----------



## matrixshaman (Jun 10, 2009)

BabyDoc - it's really just about choices and with 10440's you have choices. I'm guessing that if you ran the light on 10440's at the same brightness as the NiMH produce on high then you would get the same if not better runtime. I missed seeing DHart's info before but just roughly extrapolating from his info you can see that running the 10440 at 50% is probably close to running the NiMH at 100% and that the 10440 at 50% actually runs longer down to 50% of that setting than the NiMH runs at 100% down to 50%. 
And of course you have the choice with 10440's of higher brightness if you want it. AW is really fairly fast to ship directly if you get your 10440's direct from him. I'm finding that cheap DX $5 something charger is really more impressive than I originally thought. You can tell when a battery is getting close to full and the charge light blinks between red and green with the green cycle getting progressively longer as it approaches a full charge. The idea of having a small universal charger that does AAA NiMH, 10440's and other Li-Ions is very nice. And at the price point you can easily buy several if you want to charge more than one battery at a time. Other than Lighthound and BatteryJunction I don't know of anyone that carries a 10440 charger locally.


----------



## BabyDoc (Jun 10, 2009)

DHart said:


> ....If you're going to use the light outside... use Li-Ion for it's greater reach on high. For indoors use, Eneloop or 10440, with 10440 if you want the most output on high and Eneloop if you want the longest runtime.


 
DHart, you and Matrixshamon have sold me! I just have to try these 10440 cells. I don't use high very often, but it is nice to know that that Li-Ions can provide the extra output should you need it. Overall with typical usage, based on your numbers, I don't think the runtime will be an issue. Again, Bonky's analogy works great here. You don't run the Ferrari at 125 mph constantly; you probably drive the speed limit most of the time, with an occasional high speed run.

Now, all I have to do is locate a Nano charger and some AW cells.


----------



## Tohuwabohu (Jun 10, 2009)

My natural LF2XT arrived today.
5 days from Taiwan to Germany - not too bad.
Color of the anodizing is a nice shiny grey.
Some photos:


























Fenix E0 natural, LF2XT, Fenix LD01 SS and some uncoated aluminium.





Cree XP-E emitter at the bottom of the OP reflector





The light uses PWM at 1.9kHz on all brightness levels.
Duty cycle on max. level is about 50%





Duty cycle on min. level is about 0.2%


----------



## DHart (Jun 10, 2009)

AW has 10440s in stock. Check his main sales thread in CPFMP. 

As for the charger, if you can find a Nano that charges 10440, go for it. Do a Google search. I found one via Google at e-lectronics, but may have gotten their last one as they no longer show any in stock and the Nano manufacturer has ceased making them. They still do exist here and there in the pipeline if you search them out.

Otherwise, the WF-138 that is made for 10440 cells is a decent charger. Just make sure you only charge when you can monitor the charging and pull the cells as soon as they are ready. Using Li-Ions is wonderful, but you MUST read about using and charging them safely. Also, with Li-Ions, especially unprotected li-ions, do NOT discharge them completely. Recharge/top off whenever they are down a little. They come off the charger at about 4.17 and I rarely run mine below about 3.7 if I can help it. I think at 3.2 or so they are practically at empty. If you run them much below that, you're likely to damage the cell. Li-ions offer exceptional output, but that comes with the price of learning how to use them safely and properly.


----------



## TITAN1833 (Jun 10, 2009)

Tohuwabohu fantastic pictures thanks for sharing:twothumbs

Actually the colour comparison you show here has helped me a lot BTW did you get yours from kuku?


----------



## juplin (Jun 10, 2009)

The capacities of eneloop AAA and 10440 Li-ion are roughly estimated as:
eneloop AAA = 800 mAh * 1.2V = 960 mWh
10440 Li-ion = 300 mAh * 3.7V = 1110 mWh
The capacity of 10440 Li-ion is slightly larger than the capacity of eneloop AAA.
Without consideration of the circuit efficiency boosting from 3.7V for Li-ion with respect to boosting from 1.2V for NiMH, the ratio of the runtime of 40% brightness of 10440 Li-ion to the the runtime of 100% brightness of eneloop AAA (this brightness would be same as around 40% brightness of 10440 Li-ion ) will be 1110 / 960 or 1.16. The runtime ratio will be larger than 1.16 if the circuit efficiency is taken into consideration.

If availability and knowledge for safe operations of 10440 Li-ion and charger are not issues, 10440 Li-ion is the better choice with respect to both runtime and the highest output.


----------



## Tohuwabohu (Jun 10, 2009)

TITAN1833 said:


> Tohuwabohu fantastic pictures thanks for sharing:twothumbs
> 
> Actually the colour comparison you show here has helped me a lot
> BTW did you get yours from kuku?


Yes, I bought from kuku.
I hope I got the color right on my photos.
It is a bit difficult with these shiny surfaces.
Looking at the LF2Xt from different angeles makes the surface look lighter or darker.
It's even hard to see if head and body have the same color.


----------



## KuKu427 (Jun 10, 2009)

Tohuwabohu said:


> My natural LF2XT arrived today.
> 5 days from Taiwan to Germany - not too bad.


 
I don't know how I missed those pictures before. But seeing them brings tears to my eyes lovecpf


----------



## DHart (Jun 10, 2009)

juplin said:


> The capacities of eneloop AAA and 10440 Li-ion are roughly estimated as:
> eneloop AAA = 800 mAh * 1.2V = 960 mWh
> 10440 Li-ion = 300 mAh * 3.7V = 1110 mWh
> The capacity of 10440 Li-ion is slightly larger than the capacity of eneloop AAA.
> ...



juplin.. thanks for that analysis! Great information.

TO ALL who are considering this light: now that I've had a couple of days living with the LF2XT, all I can say is that *this light is truly a GEM*. Exceptionally well-designed and manufactured. Elegant. Sophisticated. Versatile. It's like getting a custom, high-end light for $59. That's a huge WOW in my book. Love this little light! :twothumbs


----------



## DHart (Jun 10, 2009)

juplin... Any idea where the Energizer L92 Lithium primary falls in your cell-type comparison? One I have measures (open) at 1.76v but no capacity is listed on the cell. From their datasheet, it looks like capacity is about 1100mAh @ 400mA draw. Liteflux rates the draw of the LF2XT at about 300 mA on high with a NiNH cell. So, not considering efficiency effects of boost differences, 1100 mAh * 1.7v = 1870 mWh we get a runtime ratio of 1870/1100 = 1.7 for lithium vs. Li-Ion... so shall we expect the L92 runtime with the LF2XT for about 1.7* that of the 10440?

Recap of output levels measured by ceiling bounce test: (1.0 EV change = doubling/halving of measured output)

LF2XT --------- 10440 --------- Eneloop NiMH ---------- L92 Lithium
---------------- 4.1 EV ----------- 3.2 EV -----------------3.2 EV ----


----------



## Flying Turtle (Jun 10, 2009)

I think my funny start-up problem is related to the fact that the pill is loose. The head itself has a good rattle if shaken, that's not there when screwed down on the light. Cleaning with Deoxit made no difference. When I can find some thin sewing needles for those tiny holes I'll try tightening the pill. Something tells me I should just send it back, but it's too cool to give up just yet. 

Geoff


----------



## HKJ (Jun 10, 2009)

DHart said:


> So, not considering efficiency effects of boost differences, 1100 mAh * 1.7v = 1870 mWh we get a runtime ratio of 1870/1100 = 1.7 for lithium vs. Li-Ion... so shall we expect the L92 runtime with the LF2XT for about 1.7* that of the 10440?



Check the voltage from the datasheet, it will not stay at 1.7 volt, but more like 1.3 to 1.4 volt.


----------



## __philippe (Jun 10, 2009)

Flying Turtle said:


> I think my funny start-up problem is related to the fact that the pill is loose. The head itself has a good rattle if shaken, that's not there when screwed down on the light. Cleaning with Deoxit made no difference. When I can find some thin sewing needles for those tiny holes I'll try tightening the pill. Something tells me I should just send it back, but it's too cool to give up just yet.
> 
> Geoff


 
Geoff,

Have you tried using fine-nose metallic tweezers to grab the pill ?

http://www.manicure4u.co.uk/images/261-10PR.jpg

Cheers,

__philippe


----------



## juplin (Jun 10, 2009)

DHart said:


> juplin... Any idea where the Energizer L92 Lithium primary falls in your cell-type comparison? One I have measures (open) at 1.76v but no capacity is listed on the cell. From their datasheet, it looks like capacity is about 1100mAh @ 400mA draw. Liteflux rates the draw of the LF2XT at about 300 mA on high with a NiNH cell. So, not considering efficiency effects of boost differences, 1100 mAh * 1.7v = 1870 mWh we get a runtime ratio of 1870/1100 = 1.7 for lithium vs. Li-Ion... so shall we expect the L92 runtime with the LF2XT for about 1.7* that of the 10440?
> 
> Recap of output levels measured by ceiling bounce test: (1.0 EV change = doubling/halving of measured output)
> 
> ...


Your calculations are basically correct except for the nominal voltage of Energizer L92. I think the nominal voltage of Energizer L92 is 1.5V or lower level instead of 1.76v for the initial open voltage (mine is 1.75v).
In addition, the performance of Energizer L92 under high current draw can not compete with its eneloop counterpart by referring to the review of selfbuilt for EZ AA: https://www.candlepowerforums.com/posts/2908716&postcount=1 
However, I do agree with your concept to use Energizer L92 as the back-up battery especially while operating in low to medium output level, when I read the printing on my L92 package, expiring in 2022  .


----------



## baterija (Jun 10, 2009)

One disadvantge I can see to 10440 in this light is less effective regulation than with NiMh. Look at the Light Reviews write up for the graphs. Probably not an issue considering many ofthe expected uses and the capability of the UI to manage light levels. Of course that drop off probably also helps extend Li-ion runtime without too much of a noticeable difference.


----------



## TITAN1833 (Jun 10, 2009)

Do these LFX2XT's come with fuel already in the the tank? :thinking:


----------



## DHart (Jun 10, 2009)

juplin said:


> Your calculations are basically correct except for the nominal voltage of Energizer L92. I think the nominal voltage of Energizer L92 is 1.5V or lower level instead of 1.76v for the initial open voltage (mine is 1.75v).
> In addition, the performance of Energizer L92 under high current draw can not compete with its eneloop counterpart by referring to the review of selfbuilt for EZ AA: https://www.candlepowerforums.com/posts/2908716&postcount=1
> However, I do agree with your concept to use Energizer L92 as the back-up battery especially while operating in low to medium output level, when I read the printing on my L92 package, expiring in 2022  .



Yeah, reading open voltage on the L92 isn't the greatest approach. AND, I just remembered something... I can measure the voltage of the L92 under load in the LF2XT! :duh2: At full output, under load, the cell tests @ 1.52v. SO using that in the calculation, we get 1100 mAh * 1.5v = 1650 mWh. Runtime ratio of 1650/1110 = 1.49 L92 to 10440.

HKJ, yes, 1.5v

http://data.energizer.com/PDFs/l92.pdf


----------



## NetKidz (Jun 10, 2009)

davidt1 said:


> What about e2 batteries? Anybody tested those? For emergency backup I trust e2 over all others.


 
My lightbox didn't setup well, there's still a little difference between each test. The output is re-scale to 0%~100%. L92 50% output is relative to initial 100% output of L92. Alkaline 50% is relative to alkaline 100%.

The expire date of the L92 lithium is 2021. Over-discharging protection is OFF when testing.









I'm busy at work those days and could only do one or two samples at night when I'm back home. :mecry: Will do other runtime slowly.


----------



## HKJ (Jun 10, 2009)

DHart said:


> Yeah, reading open voltage on the L92 isn't the greatest approach. AND, I just remembered something... I can measure the voltage of the L92 under load in the LF2XT! :duh2: At full output, under load, the cell tests @ 1.52v. SO using that in the calculation, we get 1100 mAh * 1.5v = 1650 mWh. Runtime ratio of 1650/1110 = 1.49 L92 to 10440.
> 
> HKJ, yes, 1.5v
> 
> http://data.energizer.com/PDFs/l92.pdf



Try checking top of page 2 in the datasheet, the curve that is called "High Drain Performance", it shows 1.3 volt most of the time.
If you keep the load down to 50mA, the voltage is nearly up to 1.5 volt.

You "under load" test was probably one or two minutes, try doing a 10 minute test at full output.


----------



## F250XLT (Jun 10, 2009)

This is really a great looking light, might have to check one out for myself.


----------



## Flying Turtle (Jun 10, 2009)

__philippe said:


> Geoff,
> 
> Have you tried using fine-nose metallic tweezers to grab the pill ?
> 
> ...



Good idea. And after reading it I realized I did have some of these tweezers. The pill was easily tightened, but unfortunately this seemed to remove the pill from power. In order for it to work the pill must be loosened to the point of rattling. I'm beginning to wonder if the inner sleeve is not sticking up high enough to make good contact.

I contacted EliteLED earlier and they will be communicating with LiteFlux tonight.

Looks like a return may be in order. Too bad. I'm sure resolution will be fast.

Geoff


----------



## HighLumens (Jun 10, 2009)

Thanks for the runtime chart! 
At 100% brightness an alkaline lasts 30 minutes to 50%.. not too bad..


----------



## Bonky (Jun 10, 2009)

I've been using 10440s in my LF2x for almost a year now and I hardly ever run it at 100%. My two main settings (pos 1 and pos 2) are 75% and 25%, and if I need to blast away I have it set to 100% on the ramping mode, so I just do two twists and boom I'm at high.

Don't know how much draw the LF2xT does on a 10440 on high, but the LF2x sucks down some serious juice at that level and extended runtime is bad for the batt.

I agree that if you had 2 of these lights, one with a LiOn and one with a Nimh, and adjusted the output so that they were equal brightness, you'd get a longer runtime with the Lion. How much longer, I don't know. Plus, you'd have the ability to "put the pedal to the metal" and jump it up to ultra-high brightness for a couple minutes if you needed to.

Lions are a pain at first, because it's a whole new set of batts and charger to get, but once you're set up it's quite easy. Though Lions (especially unprotected ones) will not be as safe as nimhs. I don't hold the flashlight in my mouth when it's got Lions in it. Something to keep in mind.


----------



## DHart (Jun 10, 2009)

HKJ said:


> Try checking top of page 2 in the datasheet, the curve that is called "High Drain Performance", it shows 1.3 volt most of the time.
> If you keep the load down to 50mA, the voltage is nearly up to 1.5 volt.
> 
> You "under load" test was probably one or two minutes, try doing a 10 minute test at full output.



HKJ... sounds good, 1.3v is a conservative number to use.


----------



## copperfox (Jun 10, 2009)

When you click the light on, does it take 1/4 sec or so to turn on like the LF5XT here?


----------



## CaNo (Jun 10, 2009)

*[link removed - DM51]*

This man knows his flashlights! :naughty:


----------



## matrixshaman (Jun 10, 2009)

CaNo said:


> *[link removed - DM51]*
> 
> This man knows his flashlights! :naughty:


 
I don't have any audio at the moment so I guess I have to ask what the heck does this have to do with flashlights or the LF2XT? Nothing visual in it by the half way point seemed to have any thing to do with flashlights.


----------



## KuKu427 (Jun 10, 2009)

copperfox said:


> When you click the light on, does it take 1/4 sec or so to turn on like the LF5XT here?


 
No, it's pretty much instantaneous. 
Here is a video if it going through basic functions.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kbQnSY2KUVA

Don't worry, I'm not RICKROLL'ing ya


----------



## copperfox (Jun 10, 2009)

KuKu427 said:


> No, it's pretty much instantaneous.
> Here is a video if it going through basic functions.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kbQnSY2KUVA




It says the video is unavailable.


----------



## KuKu427 (Jun 10, 2009)

copperfox said:


> It says the video is unavailable.


Hum...Youtube's time of the month...
Lemme see what I can do.


----------



## DHart (Jun 10, 2009)

CaNo said:


> *[link removed - DM51]*
> 
> This man knows his flashlights! :naughty:


 
Why are we being directed to a music video? How does it relate to flashlights?


----------



## matrixshaman (Jun 10, 2009)

DHart said:


> Why are we being directed to a music video? How does it relate to flashlights?



Ditto - I couldn't turn on my audio when I saw it and quit half way through as it seemed to be annoying my wife but if it has nothing to do with lights after hearing it and seeing it to the end then I think clicking the little white triangle  in CaNo's post might be a good action to take. Unless CaNo cares to enlighten us about why "this man knows his flashlights"


----------



## KuKu427 (Jun 10, 2009)

CaNo is just rickrolling ya...
It's a little joke.


----------



## Bonky (Jun 10, 2009)

Cano rickrolled CPF! I'm impressed.


----------



## juplin (Jun 11, 2009)

Flying Turtle said:


> Good idea. And after reading it I realized I did have some of these tweezers. The pill was easily tightened, but unfortunately this seemed to remove the pill from power. In order for it to work the pill must be loosened to the point of rattling. I'm beginning to wonder if the inner sleeve is not sticking up high enough to make good contact.
> 
> I contacted EliteLED earlier and they will be communicating with LiteFlux tonight.
> 
> ...


I think you can try some DIY before return.
Firstly remove the pill.
Then check your plastic bag for accessories, and you will find three O rings. The diameter of the second largest O ring is same as the outer diameter of the front face of the pill.
Use this second largest O ring as the spacer between the reflector and the pill, and place this second largest O ring on the peripheral recess (the lowest portion) of the bottom face of the reflector (with the assistance of tweezers).
Then assemble the pill again.
This quick DIY should solve your problem in one minute.


----------



## KuKu427 (Jun 11, 2009)

copperfox said:


> When you click the light on, does it take 1/4 sec or so to turn on like the LF5XT here?


 Here ya go copperfox!
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oUOc259TDwU
Basic LF2XT operations.
Looks like Youtube choked on my last vid.


----------



## DM51 (Jun 11, 2009)

KuKu427 said:


> CaNo is just rickrolling ya...
> It's a little joke


Well, it isn't funny. It is an irrelevant nuisance and a waste of people's time. It is no better than spam. I've deleted it.

CaNo, you are warned - do not post anything like that again, or your account here will be suspended.


----------



## HighLumens (Jun 11, 2009)

KuKu427 said:


> Here ya go copperfox!
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oUOc259TDwU
> Basic LF2XT operations.
> Looks like Youtube choked on my last vid.


Nice videos man. I think I will upload something about the programmability of the LF2XT as soos as I get mine


----------



## KuKu427 (Jun 11, 2009)

HighLumens said:


> Nice videos man. I think I will upload something about the programmability of the LF2XT as soos as I get mine


 Thanks you! You'll probably get your light pretty soon. I know some buyers in Germany and Belgium have already received theirs.


----------



## LED Cool (Jun 11, 2009)

about babydoc's discovery of the issue of not being able to select the number of user mode when auto-off is turn on, LiteFlux has acknowledged the issue. but at the same time, they said that instead of selecting the number of user mode, you can actually change the auto-off timer to be 8 seconds, 16 sec, 24 sec, 32 sec or 40 sec.

the basic minimum time slot of the auto-off timer is 1 slot. and 1 slot = 8.192 seconds. so instead of selecting the number of user modes, user are actually selcting the number of slots for the auto-off timer.

1 slot =8.192 sec.
2 slots=16.384 sec.
3 slots=24.576 sec.
4 slots=32,768 sec.
5 slots=40.96 sec.

you can say "it is not a bug, it is a feature"

i have not personally verified this but i am going to try it out.

let us know how yours turn out.

khoo


----------



## HighLumens (Jun 11, 2009)

wasn't auto-off time 3 minutes ??


----------



## Flying Turtle (Jun 11, 2009)

juplin said:


> I think you can try some DIY before return.
> Firstly remove the pill.
> Then check your plastic bag for accessories, and you will find three O rings. The diameter of the second largest O ring is same as the outer diameter of the front face of the pill.
> Use this second largest O ring as the spacer between the reflector and the pill, and place this second largest O ring on the peripheral recess (the lowest portion) of the bottom face of the reflector (with the assistance of tweezers).
> ...



Thanks for the tips, juplin. I gave it a try and the rattle was instantly solved. I think they may have forgotten to put that o-ring in behind the reflector. Unfortunately the start-up trouble still exists. Elite got back to me and said to send the light back to them for an emitter change-out. Hate to give it up for a couple weeks.

Geoff


----------



## TITAN1833 (Jun 11, 2009)

HighLumens said:


> wasn't auto-off time 3 minutes ??


That still remains,it's only changed if you have it activated and then try and change modes,then it will go to 40 sec's BabyDoc explained it better in his post about his findings :twothumbs


----------



## HighLumens (Jun 11, 2009)

TITAN1833 said:


> That still remains,it's only changed if you have it activated and then try and change modes,then it will go to 40 sec's BabyDoc explained it better in his post about his findings :twothumbs


Nice so,as said by LED Cool, it's not an bug, it's a feature!lovecpf


----------



## StandardBattery (Jun 11, 2009)

The other night I was able to take the LF2-XT out when it was very dark and do a very quick test. On high with the Li-Ion it is very impressive outside. It did beat the LD01 that was running an L91 lithium.

I think the small reflector might make the indoor beam a bit misleading on just how many lumens this thing is throwing out the front. At least indoors to me it seemed good, but not what I initially expected from Li-Ion, outdoors however I saw that it was really amazing when I looked in the distance.

I've been a bit spolied lately with some really bright lights so I may have to readjust. Hopefully on the weekend I'll be able to trying with a few of my other regular EDC lights.

*Yes this is a Very nice light!*


Flying Turtle, sorry to hear yours has to go back... I hope you've already got it in the mail so it will be back to you that much sooner. Sounds like that one missed QC for sure.


----------



## BabyDoc (Jun 11, 2009)

copperfox said:


> When you click the light on, does it take 1/4 sec or so to turn on like the LF5XT here?


 
The LF3XT corrected the turn-on delay that was seen with the earlier LF5xt. The LF2XT, which copied much of the LF3XT interface, is just like the LF3XT in regard to having NO turn-on delay. There is, however, a slight delay on turn-off with all of these models. This 0.3sec turn-off delay is necessary because the light needs to wait for a possible mulitple clicks (another commands you could issue instead of just turning off the light) before it knows that you are just turning off the light.


----------



## DHart (Jun 11, 2009)

StandardBattery said:


> The other night I was able to take the LF2-XT out when it was very dark and do a very quick test. On high with the Li-Ion it is very impressive outside. It did beat the LD01 that was running an L91 lithium.[/B]



Not apples to oranges, though. The cell in your LD01, an L92 lithium, yields a fair bit less than 1/2 of the output of that obtained from a 10440 Li-Ion. (4.9 EV w/Li-Ion vs. 3.5 EV with L92). 

If you compare the LD01 and LF2XT with the same Li-Ion 10440 in each, the LD01 gives almost twice the output of the LF2XT (80% more). The LD01 on 10440 Li-Ion is an extremely formidible competitor when it comes to sheer output. Amazing, really. Not to take anything away from the LF2XT, however, which has a host of amazing merits in it's own right and is fairly bright for the size with Li-Ion power.


----------



## matrixshaman (Jun 11, 2009)

I'd say that regarding the auto shutoff feature that I cannot imagine anyone wanting a light to auto shutoff after 8 seconds (or even 16 seconds) unless you were using it for some special photo effects. You would just turn it on and turn it off. And it doesn't seem you can program it to 3 minutes without doing a hard reset so as much as I'd like to call it a feature I think BabyDoc nailed it - it's a BUG. It's really not anything I'm concerned with but I think Liteflux needs to include the info BabyDoc discovered and the solution he describes in their manual. And a FREE light for BabyDoc's hard investigative work


----------



## TITAN1833 (Jun 11, 2009)

Wow that LDO1 puts out some lumen's if it has 80% more than the LF2XT,I'm wondering though for how long it can sustain 221 lumen out? my guess is not long maybe under 10 minutes to 50% :shrug:







[edit]I agree with matrix 100% on what he said,for me the 8,16 second shut off would annoy the hell out of me and I doubt I'll use the 3 minute shut off either, but!that's just me.


----------



## HighLumens (Jun 11, 2009)

matrixshaman said:


> And *it doesn't seem you can program it to 3 minutes without doing a hard reset* so as much as I'd like to call it a feature I think BabyDoc nailed it - it's a BUG.


you are right! So yes, it's a bug


----------



## BabyDoc (Jun 11, 2009)

matrixshaman said:


> I'd say that regarding the auto shutoff feature that I cannot imagine anyone wanting a light to auto shutoff after 8 seconds (or even 16 seconds) unless you were using it for some special photo effects. You would just turn it on and turn it off. And it doesn't seem you can program it to 3 minutes without doing a hard reset so as much as I'd like to call it a feature I think BabyDoc nailed it - it's a BUG. It's really not anything I'm concerned with but I think Liteflux needs to include the info BabyDoc discovered and the solution he describes in their manual. And a FREE light for BabyDoc's hard investigative work


 

I got an email from Gary at EliteLed. He has talked to LiteFlux about the Auto/off bug, and they just don't seem to get the significance of the problem. Although they see the problem, they aren't sure if they should fix it. They said that originally they had intended that the Auto/OFF time period would be user definable, but when they couldn't find enough memory space to do that, they fixed the autooff at 3 minutes. Somehow, they didn't entirely eliminate the user definability they were trying to incorporate, resulting in this bug. He states that depending on the number of modes you start with when you then enable the autoshut off and try to change the modes again, the time period changes. If you have 1 mode and select then anything more, you get 8 seconds. If you have 5 modes, and select any other number of modes you get 40 seconds, etc. They see this as possibly a feature some people may want to use, although why anyone would want an 8 second shutdown or even a 40 second period completely eludes me. Not only that, IMO a factory reset as the only only way to get back a 3 minute shut off, is just not accepatable! The main thing that LiteFlux doesn't get or understand, is NOT only do you screw up the auto shut off time, *YOU CAN'T CHANGE and SAVE THE NEW NUMBER OF MODES, as long as you have the auto-off turned on!* While a warning in the instructions regarding this could avoid problems, it certainly isn't a user friendly solution to an obvious mistake in their firmware. I wrote Gary back that LiteFlux needs to fix this, because in no way imaginable, in the way this adjustability works, is this a useful feature. I believe they will listen.


OH, about the free flashlight, that's a nice thought, but I would rather be a beta tester for them on any new projects and avoid issues like this. Having said all this, I do still think this light is great! No product is perfect and LiteFlux has come a long way with improving earlier model design issues that have fortunately not found their way here.


----------



## HighLumens (Jun 11, 2009)

BabyDoc said:


> Not only that, IMO a factory reset as the only only way to get back a 3 minute shut off, is just not accepatable!


+1



BabyDoc said:


> OH, about the free flashlight, that's a nice thought, but *I would rather be a beta tester for them on any new projects and avoid issues like this*. Having said all this, I do still think this light is great! *No product is perfect* and LiteFlux has come a long way with improving earlier model design issues that have fortunately not found their way here.



:twothumbs


----------



## KuKu427 (Jun 11, 2009)

BabyDoc said:


> I would rather be a beta tester for them on any new projects and avoid issues like this. Having said all this, I do still think this light is great! No product is perfect and LiteFlux has come a long way with improving earlier model design issues that have fortunately not found their way here.


 +1


----------



## StandardBattery (Jun 11, 2009)

DHart said:


> Not apples to oranges, though. The cell in your LD01, an L92 lithium, yields a fair bit less than 1/2 of the output of that obtained from a 10440 Li-Ion. (4.9 EV w/Li-Ion vs. 3.5 EV with L92).
> 
> If you compare the LD01 and LF2XT with the same Li-Ion 10440 in each, the LD01 gives almost twice the output of the LF2XT (80% more). The LD01 on 10440 Li-Ion is an extremely formidible competitor when it comes to sheer output. Amazing, really. Not to take anything away from the LF2XT, however, which has a host of amazing merits in it's own right and is fairly bright for the size with Li-Ion power.


Thanks for the info. I understand it's not apples to apples comparison, I'm just providing an output reference since many more people probably know what the output of an LD01 on L91 is than know what the output is on 10440. I never run the LD01 on 10440 myself.

I don't believe in MAX output at all cost, it has to be safe, it should be stable and maintainable, but most of all it should suit the application and the light, otherwise you need a different light for the application. 

I'm very happy with the light. The Auto-Off-Bug is a bit annoying, but I think I can work around it because I'm likely to program VERY infrequently and change the number of mode even less Frequently. LiteFlux should definetly fix it in all models not shipped yet.


----------



## copperfox (Jun 11, 2009)

So If I never use the auto-off feature, then I won't experience this bug, right? I don't use auto-off and I'm seriously considering buying one of these.


----------



## TITAN1833 (Jun 11, 2009)

copperfox said:


> So If I never use the auto-off feature, then I won't experience this bug, right? I don't use auto-off and I'm seriously considering buying one of these.


Correct


----------



## Flying Turtle (Jun 11, 2009)

What I like is that you can override the auto-off with three quick clicks at any point. The 3 min. timer does reset if you turn the light off or adjust the level. And, it can be totally turned off like it will be when received.

Got mine sent back. Part of me thinks it was silly not to live with it, which would have been easy. But, it's still brand new and not quite right. Got some time now to get reacquainted with the EZAA.

Geoff


----------



## BabyDoc (Jun 11, 2009)

copperfox said:


> So If I never use the auto-off feature, then I won't experience this bug, right? I don't use auto-off and I'm seriously considering buying one of these.


 
You may never THINK that you will need the auto-off feature. However, as some people have experienced with the LF3XT, the light might accidentally turn on in your pocket and deplete the battery, especially if you use the keychain attachment and don't have the light clipped with the switch outside. Because of the complaints voiced mostly in this forum, LiteFlux added the Auto-off feature to the LF2XT. It is nice having this feature available, especially with the easy 3xC over-ride should you not want the auto turn off during actual light usage.


----------



## vermeire (Jun 11, 2009)

Khoo,

I never received tracking info for my light. Do you still have it available? Thanks.


----------



## DHart (Jun 11, 2009)

TITAN1833 said:


> Wow that LDO1 puts out some lumen's if it has 80% more than the LF2XT,I'm wondering though for how long it can sustain 221 lumen out? my guess is not long maybe under 10 minutes to 50% :shrug:



Titan... you're pretty much dead-on with your estimate:

RUNTIMES
LD01 can get about 4 hrs. on low with a NiMH cell.

LD01 Runtime w/1x 10440 320mAh LC Unprotected
High 00:10 to 50%
Medium 00:48 to 50%
Low 01:57 to 50%

1x AAA 800mAh Eneloop
High 00:55 to 50%
Medium 02:02 to 50%
Low 03:50 to 50%

Most times I run my LD01 with a 10440 and it comes on at the medium setting first, which is quite bright and what I would use mostly. I never use my LD01 nor LF2XT for extended periods of time... they are merely convenience lights for me. The LD01's searing 4.9 EV on high is something I just use for short bursts when needed for fun & entertainment! It is useful too. Here are the output levels on two cell types:

LD01

Cell======Hi=====Med=====Low
10440=== 4.9 EV===3.4 EV===2.1 EV
L92=====3.2EV===1.8EV====.8EV


----------



## DHart (Jun 11, 2009)

StandardBattery said:


> I don't believe in MAX output at all cost, it has to be safe, it should be stable and maintainable, but most of all it should suit the application and the light, otherwise you need a different light for the application.



Yes, I agree. But my cell of choice for both my LD01's and my LF2XT is the 10440 because these are convenience lights for me, not intended to be long running primary lights used on high for any prolonged periods. They do perform very well on high, if needed, for short periods and also can give good runtimes on lower settings, if needed in a pinch. And, as juplin demonstrated above, the 10440 not only provides higher max output, but can also give longer run times on lower settings than the NiMH Eneloop. Of course we know that 10440 users need to know how to use and charge 10440s properly.


----------



## gunga (Jun 11, 2009)

Just got my light today. A most impressive little thing. A 1 AAA version fo the LF3XT, excellent. Now they just have to make it in 1 AA (I'm not a big fan of the LF5XT).

The voltage readout and dual interface is great. The fragile wire clip is not so great.

Warm tint XP-E, excellent!

I look forward to a more in depth analysis after it gets dark.


----------



## StandardBattery (Jun 11, 2009)

DHart said:


> Yes, I agree. But my cell of choice for both my LD01's and my LF2XT is the 10440 because these are convenience lights for me, not intended to be long running primary lights used on high for any prolonged periods. They do perform very well on high, if needed, for short periods and also can give good runtimes on lower settings, if needed in a pinch. And, as juplin demonstrated above, the 10440 not only provides higher max output, but can also give longer run times on lower settings than the NiMH Eneloop. Of course we know that 10440 users need to know how to use and charge 10440s properly.


 
Certainly, if it fits your usage that's what matters, it's just the same as getting a light the operates the way you like, and has the levels you like.

The 10440 does provide benefits that I'm interested in in the LF2-XT so it might become my cell of choice for the LF2. That's why I was comparing it to my LD01 setup, even though they were running different cells, each of them is the configuration I'm interested in running them in. As well that's why purchased the 10440 cells for testing in the LiteFlux, but was never interested in the cell in the past.

Likewise the benefits of a 10440 in the LD01 don't interest me, so the LD01 will remain strickly a L91/eneloop/alkaline light for me. 

We're lucky LightFlux made this light. :twothumbs


----------



## DHart (Jun 11, 2009)

StandardBattery said:


> Likewise the benefits of a 10440 in the LD01 don't interest me, so the LD01 will remain strickly a L91/eneloop/alkaline light for me.
> 
> We're lucky LightFlux made this light. :twothumbs



Standard... since you have the 10440, you owe it to yourself to wait until late on a dark night, then when no one's around, slip a fully charged 10440 into your LD01, go outside, and turn that thing on HIGH. Your eyes will probably bug out!  It's amazing! Not that you need that as your StandardBattery regular choice of cell for the LD01, but you should treat yourself to seeing the LD01 on a 10440! :thumbsup: Wow.

As for the LF2XT, yes, it certainly is an amazingly wonderful little light. I can keep mine out of my hands! :candle:

P.S. The AAA Energizer Lithium cell is an L92. The L91 is the AA version.


----------



## DM51 (Jun 13, 2009)

Continued...


----------

